# FAC - August 2013



## Marchwind

This is be short but sweet :happy2: I have to go to Detroit for a meeting and don't have a lot of time :bored:



This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

I've been busy carding Alpaca blankets. Lots of lovely soft fluff. Then I get to spin it all. I think I'll be busy for awhile.


----------



## hercsmama

Happy August people!
Good grief, seriously? It's already August? Holy Moly.:yuck:
That means it's almost September, which of course leads to the coming winter. I hope I'm ready for all this.eep:
Well today is my Free Day of the week. I don't have dgs, and I have nothing pressing that must be done. I love Free Days.
I'll be playing out in Tick Town for a few hours, the rain has brought the weeds on like thunder. I also have another pair of socks I want to cast on, the Honey Badger pattern on Ravelry.
I've also got a sweater for dh that I could throw a few rows on...or maybe I'll just take my knitting time and sit and spin, on the front porch. 
I do lead a hard life all of a sudden, don't I?:sing:
It'll be coming to an end soon enough though. We will be bringing Daddy up here by the end of the month. Bless his heart, he is so excited to be "going on vacation". He is doing well, physically, but his mental state is just falling apart more and more. I have a hospice set up to help me, and am hiring a private nurse to be here when they can't. I learned from taking care of mom for two years. I will not let this burn me out like that did. I'm getting alot more help, and accepting any and all offers.


----------



## BlueberryChick

August already? Yikes, that means school starts soon and I don't even have my supplies ordered yet.

The repairs on the house are finished (from water damage in May) and I am trying to get things back in order. My sister-in-law is coming to help me "redecorate", mostly using things that I already have. 


I finished the first sock of my second-ever pair. I think I'm improving; they make me happy, for sure! Is there a way to post pictures directly from my iPad?


----------



## Geoprincess55

Hi everyone! Summer has been crazy busy for us, as we try to whip this old farm into shape. Two of the pastures are starting to look like pastures again, but we have one more yet to tackle - the biggest one, studded with volunteer saplings and brush that need to go. Our old fences are gone and the new ones up. Still working on the barn; we discovered that about a third of the support posts are broken and will need to be fixed. BUT last night our horses came home to stay! I am beside myself with joy! I have never had an animal that I love as much as my Smoke, and have been missing him badly .:clap::happy::bouncy::clap:

My garden is starting to produce - is there anything better than fresh tomatoes? We also discovered a huge patch of wild black raspberries and have been picking and freezing them. I have a fabulous recipe for "Wild Purple Scones". Yummy.
I am so grateful and blessed to be back to "the land." We raised our daughters on a small farmette. Then, after they were grown, we had a job change and had to move. So we decided to move to a small house in town, thinking it would be easier not to have gardens, dairy goats, chickens etc. Within a year, I was homesick for the country but it took my DH longer to realize that he missed it too. At any rate, here we are back where we belong and loving every minute of it.:sing:

I love the stitch markers I won at TDF! They are perfect. Thank you for them. However, I am feeling a bit guilty for winning them as I did not accomplish what I had hoped for TDF. :ashamed: About a week after starting, I started to have more hand problems again. Things have gotten progressively worse, so I saw my hand specialist yesterday. I will now be having another surgery tomorrow. This is my third one and it is getting very old! :grumble: So I won't be posting, gardening, cooking, spinning or knitting much for a couple weeks.


----------



## Geoprincess55

WIHH - where is your spinning demo?


----------



## hercsmama

GeoPrincess, so sorry about the surgery! Hopefully this will be the last one.
WIHH, that really sounds like alot of fun! Wish I had time to go up there and attend one of these events. Someday......


----------



## weever

Geoprincess, hope your hand surgery goes well.


----------



## Taylor R.

Hercsmama, you get FREE DAYS??!! Color me green.

BlueberryChick, I'm with you. The school year really snuck up on me. My neighbor came over and asked if we had enrollment yesterday and I think my eyes about popped out of my head. I was FREAKING OUT thinking that I missed enrollment. Then I realized my kids don't go to the same school as theirs and everything was okay.

Geoprincess, good luck with your surgery. I hope that it fixes it all up.


----------



## dhodge

It is August here in Texas and the Heat is On, literally! 
Patience is not one of my virtues and waiting for the delivery of my spinning wheel is worse that a child waiting for Santa. 
I have made a small dent in my Craft Room clean up, I am easily side tracked. I did find a Navajo weaving book that I have been looking for . 
Have been dyeing fleece in preparation for my spinning wheel arrival. I love it.
Geo princess, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

My Frazzlebatt came!!
It is so perdy! you cannot tell from the pic but it has sparkly stuff in it too.
I can hardly wait to get started spinning it.
My DH watched me open the envelope and when I told him I won the fiber in the TDF,
he asked me all incredulously-like if I WON the race. 
So I told him YES! :teehee: 

I am a winner, alright.


----------



## Taylor R.

That's funny, GAM!! My husband asked the same thing when I said I won stuff. I told him no, but now I'm thinking I shoulda said yes. We're all winners, dad gummit!


----------



## Falls-Acre

August didn't sneak up here, it roared in! I'm not really a fan of August, but there was just something about July that felt off and rather invisible. It's become abnormally cool here (especially for August!), which has become a huge concern. We've had too much rain this summer, bringing up worries about a long and difficult winter (again). I like August, because it heralds the end of summer! It's about this time my kids are driving me nuts, but only for another month!!

Geoprincess, I'm sorry about your hand. I hope you heal rapidly. I can certainly commiserate since my own hand problems started in the middle of the TDF. I'll admit, since my issue (sprain) is something that ought to heal on its own, I'm not really doing much to help it along. It's my right hand, and while I'm not strictly right-handed, it is my moderately dominant hand. That makes resting it long-term out of the question. And it tends to stiffen and become worse when I do!

Today I will be furthering my efforts to de-flea our home. Our 2 indoor cats are suffering and so are the people in this house. We had never had a problem with these bugs like we have over the past 2 summers. With hardwood floors and leather furniture, they don't have a lot of places to hide! But somehow we've become infested this year and I'm desperately trying to take back the house without having to bomb it. Bombing would be really intensive and difficult, but I haven't ruled it out if my next intense cleaning doesn't work. Today I'm planning to empty my youngest kids' room of fabric-related potential bug breeding places... including their mattresses. Since the cats have free access to that room (no door yet), it's really the only place left the fleas could be breeding.

I have a hairless cat and a haired cat. The hairless is the easiest to see the fleas. They are on topical flea meds, collars, and regular home-remedy flea baths. I removed all the rugs from our home, and restricted all bedrooms from cat-entry. We've lived here with pets nearly 2 decades and literally I cannot recall ever having a flea infestation this bad!!


----------



## PKBoo

Hi everyone - I've been non-existent on here lately - busy with the new dog, gardening, preserving, cheese-making, etc.

And, most of all, we got the results back from DH's PET scan - he most likely has lymphoma. The Dr. showed us the results, and he's got a large amount of tumors in his chest cavity, one in his throat, and one on his liver. He goes for a biopsy next week, but we won't find out the results until the following week. 

I hate the waiting - you try not to think all of the negative things, but they've been keeping me up at night. For now, we are enjoying every day, and praying that this is treatable, and that he will be fine. 

I'm with all of you in spirit, and fiber is the one thing that is helping me to stay centered.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

PKBoo, hugs from me too!! :grouphug:


----------



## weever

PKBoo, hugs and prayers from over here. I am a world class worrier, and can imagine the struggle.


----------



## hercsmama

Sending many hugs and good thoughts your way PKboo!


----------



## mamajohnson

PKBoo....all I can say is (((hugs))) to you and DH. Hang in there, and so glad ya'll are enjoying the time together.

Good luck with the hand surgery, spinning demo, back to school and all!



I seem to be almost nonexistant here too. TDF flew by for me. I did complete ONE yarn. :grumble: However, I am encouraged and inspired to spin more. I seem to be finding snatches of time here and there. Whereas before I wasn't able to. 

DH is still unemployed, and seems like he won't be getting a job anytime soon. His unemployment has run out too. He talked with some folks, who think because he has had 4 knee surgery's and is legally deaf he should be able to get disablilty. I sorta hope so. It would help.

The last week has been pure hell at work. We are going through a software conversion, and it is not going smooth at all. Just sorta like, anything that could go wrong did. :smack I'm stressed, frustrated, tired and wiped out. And have one more day to go this week, with not more more hopeful ahead. Pass the wine bottle please.....
AND the problem with working in a gourmet chocolate factory...stress eating and that place, well, I get 2 free chocolates a day, and half price. :smack :smack. Trying to stay away from the chocolate, and it isn't working. 

I need to find something to knit. I am out of knitting and not inspired.


----------



## Lythrum

PKBoo, I am so sorry to hear that, we'll be praying too.

Mama J, I can sympathize, since I work on a software implementation team, which has been moving along in fits and starts for the last...five years. And this one was a new start with a different program after the failed implementation of the last one. :runforhills:If I'd had a chocolate option for stress relief I probably wouldn't be able to squeeze out the door to go to work. :teehee: I hope y'all can get some relief and/or help from your husband's situation, being unemployed when you want to work just bites.


----------



## Falls-Acre

:grouphug: PKBoo, I'm so sorry to hear, though I will keep him in my thoughts that everything turns out well.


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, PKBoo ... sending hugs to you!!

MamaJ ... as a former IT professional, I can SO sympathize! Software upgrades so rarely go well, no matter HOW hard you try to plan. It's exhausting for everyone.

Here, maybe this'll cheer you up: I have a new shawl design that I did today (yes, I designed it and knit the prototype, today! I used bulky yarn, so that's kinda cheating) and it needs to be test knit a few times before I put it up for sale so if ya wanna be 'inspired' to just try something, all ya need is 2 balls of pretty much any yarn and needles that are either the size the yarn calls for or a smidgen bigger (probably a smidgen bigger, especially if you knit tightly). It makes a shawl, or shawlette, depending on the yarn you choose - I think about 200 grams (about 2 skeins of sock yarn) should do it in pretty much any weight of yarn. 

Anyone who wants to try is welcome to give it a go - it's here. 

And now I hear my blasted sheep are out again so I have to go put them in the pen. ARGH I hate fencing!


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, PKBoo ... sending hugs to you!!

MamaJ ... as a former IT professional, I can SO sympathize! Software upgrades so rarely go well, no matter HOW hard you try to plan. It's exhausting for everyone.

Here, maybe this'll cheer you up: I have a new shawl design that I did today (yes, I designed it and knit the prototype, today! I used bulky yarn, so that's kinda cheating) and it needs to be test knit a few times before I put it up for sale so if ya wanna be 'inspired' to just try something, all ya need is 2 balls of pretty much any yarn and needles that are either the size the yarn calls for or a smidgen bigger (probably a smidgen bigger, especially if you knit tightly). It makes a shawl, or shawlette, depending on the yarn you choose - I think about 200 grams (about 2 skeins of sock yarn) should do it in pretty much any weight of yarn. 

Anyone who wants to try is welcome to give it a go - it's here. 

And now I hear my blasted sheep are out again so I have to go put them in the pen. ARGH I hate fencing!


----------



## canadiangirl

Hey there another non-existent shuffling back in. Spring/ Early Summer is a really busy soaping time here. I'm in a touristy place so all the boutiques get stocked up, but now it's a small lull and I'm actually preparing for Christmas lol
I've started the work on a new barn here (with water oh yeah) and am thinking I'll have a bit of space to have a few sheepies or angora goats or maybe an alpaca- shh don't tell my DH.
In the meantime I've been picking away at a cardigan, I'm hoping to have it finished by the end of August.
PKBoo- I'm putting you and DH in my prayers. Hugs!


----------



## MDKatie

PKBoo, sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs your way!!! :grouphug:

I havent' been very active in the fiber forum lately. I planned on doing the TDF but never did a single thing! Our county fair is coming up and we've been focused on that. We're taking sheep, goats, and rabbits, and a chicken. 

2013 continues to be a difficult year. My uncle was diagnosed with testicular cancer and had a testicle removed, but still has to undergo 6 weeks of chemo because of a slightly abnormal result on one of his lymph nodes. A friend of mine just lost her 27 year old sister. I was knitting a tiger for her sister, but didn't finish it before she passed, so now I'm working on finishing it to send to my friend anyways. It has taken me way longer than I thought it would, but I'm determined to get it done! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm so glad it's August, like WIHH said it's one month closer to fall!! We've been having abnormally cool weather, which both freaks me out a tad and makes me really happy. I hope it stays like this until fall! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind

Geoprincess good luck with your surgery.

PKBoo hugs! Please keep us informed. We are here for you you know that. One day at a time that's all you have to do.

Blueberry Chick you can post from your iPad fairly easily. Go down below your post to the box that says, Attach Files, and Manage Attachments. Click that, then choose file, you can pict the photo from there. I'm not able to do more than one photo at a time,maybe you will have better luck. You will not see your photo in the post and it will look like it didn't work. Click on preview post and it will be there. Then submit post.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind, it's not working for me. I click on Manage Attachments, but when it comes up, the Choose File options are not clickable. They are clickable on my iPhone, but after I select a photo it never uploads.

My daughter's friend is here for the weekend, and she's a computer guru. Maybe I can bribe her!


----------



## Miz Mary

PKBOO, Im so sorry your going through this .... praying for y'all ... 

Our pool ( above ground ) has not been in use in 2 years ... weather hasnt been that great , and it was a DH job .... this spring it sprung ! No more water in the pool , I have no idea where it went ...must have had a small leak and slowly disappeared.... anyhoo, I am taking over the pool !!!! I got a new liner on line, and even bought a salt water tank, no more chemicals !! Dh has been grumbling about this, cant find a positive thing to say ... DARN IT ALL if I dont need his help , he had to grind off a few bolts yesterday to get the top rails off !! 
....so the pool has the old liner out, ready to put in the new one .... and ....it .... RAINS . SERIOUSLY !??!! Haha, good old PNW !! It's 62 , cloudy , sprinkling !! ( and Im trying to get a pool together ?! ) 

I feel so behind ! Like there is a bazillion things to do before fall and cold rainy weather sets in .. 

I had been knitting a sock , last night I turned the heel on sock # 1 , its too big, and the pattern kept screaming at me that it should be green yarn since it looks like scales !! Or blue for fish scales, not the grey I was using !! 
SO, Im going to take it apart later today ....
heres the EASY pattern ..

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanner-socks

...and my too big sock ..


----------



## frazzlehead

Popping in with a couple of pictures ...


















Yes, those are sheep in the background ... so far they are INSIDE THE FENCE! 

Sending supportive thoughts to all who are having trials of one sort or another, and wishing everyone a lovely Friday!


----------



## hercsmama

:goodjob: Frazzle, I have said it before, and I'll say it again, you are an awesome human being!!
This new pattern of yours is exactly what I was looking for! I have four skiens of this ridiculous massive, super bulky yarn in black. For the life of me I just could not find anything to do with it. I got it in one of those Craftsy Mystery boxes. Anyway, this is it!!
The perfect pattern for it. Thanks so much!!:kissy:


----------



## Taylor R.

Very pretty, frazzle! Maybe if I can keep my singles consistent enough, I could pull it off, too. I just finished the first little skein of my natural top and it's definitely pretty bulky.

I was hoping to get some more of it done today, but it's storming, which means my sweet 70 lb. hound dog is curled up on my lap shaking. I'm really hoping it lays off so I can get him off of me some time today. I swear, he loses 5 lbs every time we have a big storm.


----------



## Geoprincess55

PkBoo, so sorry to hear about the lymphoma. Sending up prayers, along with hugs to you and your family.

My surgery went well without any complications this morning. You all made me feel so loved and cared about by your good wishes. Thanks so much!


----------



## PKBoo

Wind in Her Hair said:


> - but try not to leap from "here" to way over "there" where it's too scary to even think about.


WIHH - that is exactly what we've been doing for the last week. We've done a lot of crying and talking and hugging, and we're both feeling so much better. 

Thank you everyone for all your prayers, hugs, and well-wishes. DH was scheduled for a bronchoscopy biopsy next week, but in light of the amount of tumors, we asked for a direct referral to an oncologist, and a surgical biopsy instead, which the pulmonologist agreed with. So hopefully that will happen next week, so we can get this ball rolling. 

We're both positive, and living in the moment! Thank you for your support - it truly does help having this community here!


----------



## frazzlehead

Geoprincess, here's hoping you have a quick recovery and that they gave ya the GOOD drugs!  

PKBoo - sounds like you're all doin' all that can be done. Just remember: KEEP KNITTING WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES! Trust me, it makes a difference. I have a spare mitten project in the car so that even if I forget my 'current project' (highly unlikely, but not utterly impossible) when I leave the house, I have something just in case we get tied up.

Once, I knit on a sock at the side of the road waiting for the police after a car accident. See? ALWAYS have knitting. 

Hercsmama, you go for it! Since you have four skeins, you might wanna do the increases/decreases on every row instead of every other - it'll make the shawl a little deeper, and it's not like you're gonna run outta yarn.  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Marchwind

You need to make sure after you choose the photo that you scroll down to the upload button on the bottom right. It takes a bit to upload and you won't see it. Then down at the very bottom of that page click the Close Window button, because a new window has opened. Then finish your post and click submit.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind, I can never get to the point of uploading. When I go to "manage attachments" the "choose files" buttons are not clickable. I can't select a photo to upload. 

On my phone, I can select a photo to upload and even upload it, but then the "close window" button (to return to post the comment) won't close. I have to use the back button and then I lose the uploaded photo. 


I really want to figure this out, because it would be great to post pics without going through Photobucket.


----------



## frazzlehead

Quickly popping in to say I've revised the Sunny Dee pattern (a friend found a minor typo) and added charts. Which are a bit weird, given how this one is designed, but hey, I tried. 

You can get a copy here, if you want.  The same link will work, even if I make more modifications ... so please do let me know if you see something that could be clearer!


----------



## Marchwind

Blueberry Chick are you using the app for HT or are you via the web? I'm more than happy to keep helping you figure this out  I just don't want you getting frustrated with me.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind, I'm not frustrated with you at all! Just thinking I may not be explaining my problem clearly.

I'm here via the web. Would the app help?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

My TdF Frazzlebatt, all spun up.
300 yards, n-plied.


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy that's pretty yarn, GAM!!!!!


----------



## dhodge

Gone a Milkin, That is awesome, I hope some day I can produce some thing that looks that good!!!
PK Boo, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Husband. Have you considered one of those Cancer research Centers. Ihave watched their advertisements for years and I think they have an fantastic approach to treating cancer. My 30+ year experience as a surgical technician/anesthesia technician, is speaking now. My husband and I agree if we ever get cancer we are going to one of those.


----------



## Miz Mary

GAM, that is BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Wind in Her Hair said:


> that is so Purdy, GAM What was it like? Since you "normally":teehee: spin really smooth homogenous flicked locks, did the varying textures make you bonkers?


I have sort of outgrown my need to keep everything perfectly lined up all the time. :bowtie:
I do love a smooth worsted yarn for some things, but it's not mandatory.

This fiber was totally fun to spin. I *did* take a couple of sections and blend them better with my handcards.
The colors are ones I would never have put next to eachother 
so this was a lesson in trust that yellow and plum could sit next to eachother like that. 
(which they totally can).
The yarn also came out very soft. 
Nothing too scratchy was blended into it.
The dyes were very colorfast too, only a little bit of red rinsed out. 

Everyone should try a Frazzlebatt! 
You wont be disappointed.


----------



## frazzlehead

Aww thanks for the review, GAM!

Is this when I casually mention that we have a batt club? Deadline for fall sign up is officially tomorrow but I plan to extend it to the tenth.


----------



## dhodge

I would be interested in joining,I think, tell me more.
Darlene:bandwagon:


----------



## IowaLez

PKBoo,

I will keep you and yours in my prayers.

I recommend your husband seek treatment at a larger medical center which would hopefully have more experience in treatment than a local doctor or small facility. 

You might consider the Cleveland Clinic in Ohio, that's right up there with Mayo Clinic as far as quality of care. I know it would be a drive for you, but it could actually save you money and time. If you are dealing with advanced cancer, then a good treatment center is very important. I haven't seen any info that the Cancer Treatment Centers of America are up to the quality of Cleveland or Mayo, or M.D. Anderson. US News and World Report annually ranks the best medical centers in the country, and the last three l listed above rank very, very, high in their reports. And I bet the CTA place is more costly and pickier about insurance, since it is a private, for profit facility. Cleveland Clinic, Mayo Clinic and MD Anderson are non profit. Mayo, for instance, is just as holistic as the CTA advertizes itself to be.

When you mention it taking weeks to get tests and waiting a week for results and stuff, hearing that drives me crazy, because I go up to Mayo the night before, then at 7am I go to the vampire pit to get blood work done, then go up to Gonda 2 (Gonda is one of the buildings in the Mayo complex) to see the specialists to have my scopes and stuff done, and I am finished by noon, go have lunch, and by 2pm I'm up on Gonda 9 with the specialist who manages my care there, and we know all the results, and then I'm on my way home, a 2 hour drive.

I believe Cleveland Clinic is the same way, as far as consideration for your time and money. In addition, the staff at Mayo Rochester is unlike anywhere else in the country, as far as kindness, compassion, friendliness, helpfulness, and stuff; it is unique to this area of the country and the Midwest, SE MN, NE IA, and SW WI. 

I know Mayo has made me spoiled, but I would go nuts if I had to do each test one at a time and wait weeks for results and doctor consults. With cancer that is a lot of time not being treated, allowing it to get worse. It is inefficient, wastes time and money, and gas.

I hope you can find a place to get the best treatment and care.


----------



## Taylor R.

I haven't been by in a few days, but on Saturday (when I woke up at 11 am  after being home from work only a few hours) I went out onto the porch to find a wonderful package from Svens!! I've got some her Corriedale roving on my spindle now (and it's a FABULOUS value by the way, gorgeous color, very soft and drafts evenly even in my inexperienced hands), and my daughter commandeered the sock yarn..for what, she doesn't know, but she knows she wants something made with it. Thank you, Svens!!


----------



## Marchwind

I second what Lezlie said about Mayo, I have no experience with the others.


----------



## Pearl B

My little birdie got out today & took off like a shot. He went around the house & I didnt see what direction he went. He's always been afraid to go outside & has always stopped at the door. I was coming in from outside & he squeaked right by me.

The neighbor & I drove up & down the roads in the direction I thought he might have gone to no avail. When he was a baby one of the neighbors brushed him off my shoulder accidentally & he hit a bed frame. His one wing has always been a little weak & I didnt think he could fly more than 100ft without having to stop.
Man he was fast. Ive got flyers printed up & am going to start looking at dawn.
My leg is already fried out from what little walking I did today.
so if you can say a little prayer he winds up back home,
Thanks
Heartbroken Pearl


----------



## hercsmama

:grouphug: Pearl. Hopefully he comes back today.


----------



## weever

Pearl, we just went through the missing pet thing a few weeks back, so the sadness and worry are fresh for me. Said a prayer for your little bird.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Hercsmama & Weever,

Weever, I will be saying a prayer for your pet too! They become family members.

I got my bicycle out of the shed & the tires pumped up. It should be light enough in about 20 mins so I can ride around. I have a few areas in mind. I have enough flyers to stick in mail boxes for the streets right around me. If I dont find him I can hopefully talk one of the neighbors into taking me to the copy shop & print up a bunch more & increase my search area.

I just hope hes managed to charm his way into someones house!


----------



## katy

"PearlB - a couple of suggestions!

Borrow someone elses' birdie (hopefully one just like yours) - and set it out in YOUR yard with YOUR birdie's cage right beside it with the door open!

Put out copious amounts of very obvious feed for neighboring flocks of wild birdies to find - oftentimes a lost domestic bird will join a flock of wild birds for companionship. Keep your eyes open for any flock of birds to see if your birdie might be with them.

If you have a tape of your birdie singing - play it -over and over and over. It might just bring your birdie home.
I have caught/lured in several domestic birdies this way over the years. "

WIHH, Totally awesome, thank you for such wonderful suggestions. I feed the wild birds and enjoy their antics and company. Previously had finches, didn't work to well for me. Good luck PearlB


----------



## IowaLez

My stupid pc won't run for more than about 5 minutes, before it becomes useless. My son will be here about 1.30 to begin working on it. We are going to format the harddrive and do a clean install of windows, or linux, and get the right drivers for everything. This is a driver issue I'm having.

Here is that photo of my orchid's flower stalk. This is the pendulous flower stalk of Dendrobium thyrsiflorum, a species orchid, meaning it isn't a hybrid and is just as it is found in the wild. This orchid is from SE Asia's forests, high up in the trees. Most orchids are epiphytes, meaning they live in trees, not on the ground. They do not suck any sap or stuff from the trees, they are not parasites, they live on rainfall and debris accumulating in the tree crotches to fertilize their roots. Some live in the tree tops and want bright light, others live lower in the trees and like it shadier and darker. This flower cluster is about 5 inches wide, and 8 inches long. It will only last another day or two, about 9 in all. It only blooms once a year. The canes of this plant are about 3 feet tall and the 2 of them are both top heavy and have to have their pots held in special wooden boxes to support them, with steel supports around the canes to keep them upright. Orchids take many years to become specimen size, which this plant was until I had the original orchid breeder divide it for me. So now I have two half-size ones.

I just wanted to add, PKBoo, that Sloan-Kettering in, where? NYC or NY State? is supposed to be a good facility for treating cancer, but I don't have much knowledge about the place, since I never considered going there for treatment.

You may want to explore the Mayo Clinic website and the Cleveland Clinic website, and the M.D. Anderson website, for accurate and up-to-date medical info about the disease and treatment options, so you are better prepared for the upcoming medical events you and your husband will face. These 2 websites can help you know what questions to ask your doctor that might be important to know. You also may want to go to the National Institutes for Health website for links and info. Accurate knowledge is really important.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Keeping you all in prayer


----------



## Miz Mary

I hope that little birdie comes home , praying for it to ! 

I spent 3 hours in ER late night .... 
We have old windows, whent to slide screen open, then push out the window when I felt something fluttering on the back of my hand .... I jumped back, and seen a *BAT* ... slammed window & screen shut, then screamed !!!  

I didnt see any puncture wounds , but after researching online thought it best to get checked out ..... 

My dh is amazing .... that bat was stuck between the screen & window.... he got a small shop vac out and sucked him up , then taped up the vac so he couldnt get out ! 

Nurse last night said since we caught the bat, take it in to get tested , and if its not rabid, no shots ! So, this am , hubby had to take shop vac in bathroom, with a tupperware container , and CATCH the bat ....:hair
He did it, and came out shaking ....it was still alive and showed his fangs !! AKK ! Dh is off right now taking it to the Health dept ..should know tomorrow the results ...pray for no rabies/shots !!!! Dh has a new nickname ...BATMAN ! 
Talk about give ya the willies !!!! 

I did update my tetnus while I was there .... 

now we have to take my little yorkie to the vet , he has lost 8 /9 lbs in 6 weeks-ish ...drinking lots of water and peeing alot ...... we had been trying to get our dogs to lose a few lbs .... cut out all snacks .....but this seems too much ...... hope he isnt sick ! 

but the pool is up, the sun is out , and I have LOTS to be thankful for !!!!

I pray for all y'all , hope life gets easier for everybody !!!


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Wihh & Katy & Miz Mary,

Miz Mary I hope you are alright!! Thats just too scary!
Bats give me serious case of the creeps. I hope your pet is alright too!

I honestly might have rode about 12 or more miles this morning calling for him. Shwinns are good investments!

I put flyers in newspaper boxes. 

I managed to flag down about 5 people in various locations.

The flyer has my phone number,approximate address, an e-mail address & a facebook page I made just for him last night.

I left at the break of dawn, 5am here. Kept at it till 9am.

I put his cage & a bunch of food & water outside.
And his favorite thing in the world-my shoes! He's a weird bird & has a major foot fetish-mine.

I wish I had a recording of him. If I get him back I will make one!

My closest neighbors are calling for him when they go outside. And one regularly feeds a whole bunch of birds so Im hoping he will show up!

I got a little sleep & am going to look for him again here soon, now thats its cooled down a bit Im hoping hes out looking for water & food & Home!

Thank you Everyone!


----------



## Miz Mary

AKKK !! The vets kept my doggie ! His glucose was up at 560 !! ( 70-130 is normal ? ) 
Have to call tomorrow, they want to get him stablized, then teach us how to care for a diabetic dog ! wow..... 

So, tomorrow I see if he will be alright , and weather I need rabies shots .....


I am going now for a cup of tea and knitting time ..... ( if I drank, I would ! )


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Lez, that orchid is gorgeous! I showed Philip, and he told me he had one once, but it died. One of his plainer orchids is blooming now, as well as two of my phaleanopsis. 

We just got back from a huge Viking event in Gimli, Manitoba yesterday. I nÃ¥lbound, and combed wool, and spun, and sold lots of things. I got to meet the prime minister of Iceland, and he bought a bone hairpin from me for his wife! There were reenactors there from all over Canada, the US, and the UK. There was also a lady there dying wool with natural dyes, mostly weld for yellow and madder for red.

Also, it was really cold there at night! Sunday night, we could see our breath when we were getting ready for bed-- in a tent not quite ten yards from Lake Winnipeg! 

We're both still tired, lol!


----------



## dhodge

Miz Mary,
I hope your Poochie will be okay. Poor thing. Do you have to take the bat in to have it checked for rabies? I am praying that it is not positive. Take care.
Darlene


----------



## canadiangirl

Oh my goodness Miz Mary, that's pretty scarey- hope you don't have to get rabies shots. I don't like bats but we lost 95% of our bat population here in Nova Scotia this year due to a virus and the skeeters have been just awful.


----------



## hercsmama

Miz Mary, that's awful! Hopefully the bat tests negative.
PearlB, hope he comes home today.
Sven that sounds amazing! Any pics?
Well, Sven, I blame you for my headache. You didn't warn me about this part of living in Nebraska.:smack
Every morning for about two weeks now, I wake up with the wort sinus headache. To the point where I'm actually almost nauseous. It's terrible. I started taking my zyrtec this morning, so hopefully by tomorrow I'll wake headache free.I was soooo very happy to be away from the Cedar in Texas, that I didn't even think about what might effect me up here. With my luck it's the corn..
In other news, I'm working on tiling the walls for the stove surround. Hoping that that will be behind me this afternoon.
BTW, my latest socks are awesome!! I'm using the Honey Badger pattern, and it rocks. Working them up in some Nordlys superwash I got from Sven's store. Absolutely the most amazing sock yarn ever. If ya'll haven't tried it you should!:goodjob: http://spindleshuttleandneedle.com/nosoyabyviof.html
I'll try to get a pic later today. This pattern works up crazy fast, totally mindless, and looks super cute.:happy:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-badger


----------



## Miz Mary

GOD IS GOOD ! 

The bat tested NEGATIVE for rabies, so no shots for me !!!!!!!!!!!

Puppy 's Glucose is down from 576 to 409 , so he is reacting to the insulin slowly ! They usually keep them 3-5 days to stabilize them ..... yikes, I wonder what the bill is gonna be ..... but really, WHO CARES ! He is getting better !!!


----------



## dhodge

Miz Mary,
I sure am happy to hear you don't have to have the Rabies shots that's a blessing. Sounds like your poochie is slowly getting better. God is good. 
Prayers for you and poochie.
Darlene


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I have been thinking about Birdie all day.
Really hoping for good news about him.


----------



## Pearl B

Miz Mary,
Im so happy to hear you dont have rabies & doggie is getting better!

Thank you Gam!
Ive been riding my bicycle & looking for him in the mornings & evenings. Times I know he will be awake & active. Ive met & talked to people within a 3 block radius to keep an eye out for him. Got flyers in all the newspaper boxes within a 5 block radius. Got flyers up at all the local stops & quickie marts. Ive got food & water out. 
I put out his favorite things, my shoes, when Im not using them.

The local paper does a free lost pet add, so I got one going & will renew after the free period expires if need be. I read online they are native to Australia & semi arid regions, so Im not quite as worried about him being outside as I was. One of my neighbors has a telescope & has been looking in the few trees we have in the area. So hopefully he will show up











I got a chance to go by our local yarn store & couldnt help picking up some Mountain Colorway, My favorite color. It used to be called Loganberry.
Its some of what I spun in the Tdf. They slightly changed the color & gave it a new name, Trading Post. I liked the original better.


----------



## Miz Mary

Pearl, sometimes area veterinarians have bulletin boards ... I sure hope birdie comes home soon , I know its stressful ......


----------



## frazzlehead

SvenskaFlicka, the Viking event sounds really fun ... I have to admit I laughed about you realizing it's cold at night up here! Yep, it's REALLY cold at night up here! There's a reason we have a motorhome with a propane heater ... even in July. 

I have had a long day - we found a sheep with fly strike last night, so had to get the poor thing cleaned up and treated, then that meant today was the day to get everyone else up to the paddock and cleaned up as needed. We had some who needed full shearings so at least that got done, several who needed backsides cleaned up, and everyone had to get dewormer anyway, so ... it was a good time to get it all done. There were only 3 more cases and all were milder than the first we found, so I think we caught it in good time. The first affected lamb is in the barn, as he's got some open wounds (not sure if those came first, or second...) but he's up and around and hollering most of the day so clearly he's doing all right. 

I"m sore all over though - I think I'm gonna watch some Netflix and work on my second sock!


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Wihh & Miz Mary!

I did find a local station & am going to give them a call.
I called the Vet clinics in town & the humane society
I also put an ad's in craigslist & am offering a reward.

Frazzle,
I hope your sheep are alright & your soreness goes away quickly!


----------



## Marchwind

I've been reading but have had no time to post. Everyone who is having troubles has been in my thoughts. Pearl I sure hope you find your bird. Do you have an animal control or pound? Check there too and just let every person your run into that he is missing.

WIHH I keep meaning to tell you; I was at an adoption event at Tractor Supply and they were having a dollar days sale. I was able to get Kristin Nicholas Kristen Knits book for $5. Who would have thought to check TSC for knitting books. They had others for sale too.

I'm in the process of doing my 10 yr. background/security recheck for work :indif: you have to go back 10 years and list every little thing in you life, ugh! At least the last 10 years haven't been as full as the previous 10. But I listing employment, I've had a few minor jobs that I only worked a few month or a few days and I can't even remember the names of the places much less the name and info of the supervisors and I'm sure those people are gone by now. So my head is stuck into the computer. I just wish they would give me time at work to get this done.

I finished carding up one of the Alpaca fleeces and started spinning it last night. I'm spinning it on my Sonata but I think this is the wrong wheel to be using. I don't know why, it's doing a find job but it doesn't feel right :shrug: I'll finish up this bobbin and and switch to my Traddy. The Sonata is being really noisy, the bobbin is clattering and that is irritating me so maybe that's it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yeah, Frazzle, we weren't expecting such cold weather! It was cold at night and chilly during the day. Everyone had been telling us for WEEKS about how hot it gets at this event, so I was not expecting to need to drag out my long-sleeved wool caftan during the day (two days I had to do this!) and both Philip and I wished we would have brought more of our fall Viking clothes, like my wool dresses and his Icelandic-sheepskin collared cloak. And my hat. (I stole Philip's hat at night in the tent but it wouldn't stay on. My hair is too slippery.) Overall, it was quite enjoyable for my first trip to Canada! 

Pearl, I really hope you find your birdie soon. I had a cockatiel once, named Rosie. He was a dear bird, and whistled a lot. 

Marchwind, I got one of my favorite knitting books at TSC a summer ago. I found the Mason Dixon Knits for just five dollars too! I love the sock pattern in there, and I may have also knit about four of the Swiffer covers too. :teehee: The things you find at TSC! It's one of the most awesome stores in the world, right up there with Fleet Farm and the S.R. Harris fabric warehouse. :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

This just in: _ I FINISHED PHILIP'S SWEATER!!!_ Whoo-hoooo! :nanner: :nanner: :nanner: :bouncy: :nanner: :nanner: :nanner:

It only took me eight months to knit! lol! :happy:

How exactly are you supposed to block a sweater with a hood?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay, details...

This sweater is the "Straboy" pattern in the book Contemporary Irish Knits. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straboy Philip picked out the pattern and the yarn and the color. I like it in this color even better than the original in the book. (The book is amazing, by the way. I will definitely be knitting more patterns from it in the future!)

I used 10 skeins of Brown Sheep Lanaloft Worsted Weight in "Dark Ash", with size 7 and size 8 needles. (All the cuffs and bottom edges were knit with 7s.) I started in October of last year and finished it today. Haven't even blocked it yet. Philip is home early from work and very happily wearing it.  

We're off to take pictures of him wearing it now.


----------



## Miz Mary

BEAUTIFUL SWEATER !! Not showing my hubby, or he will want one !
What kind of neck is that ? I cant tell if its a scoop neck , or ??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's a placket that grows up into a hood. 

We went out and took some neat photos of Philip actually wearing the sweater so I'll post some of those in a little while. 

ETA: Here are a few photos of Philip wearing his new sweater.  

(And that piece of wood is the beam of the tablet-weaving loom he is carving for me. Isn't it gorgeous?!?)


----------



## hercsmama

Sven, that's gorgeous!
I'm still plugging along on the one I'm making dh. I've got the back done and the sleeves are in the making now. Hopefully I'll have it done by this Christmas, as it was supposed to be his gift last year!:teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yeah, this was supposed to be Philip's gift last year too! :teehee:


----------



## Forerunner

Sven and Philip are having _*entirely*_ too much fun. :thumb:


----------



## Forerunner

Was I sure to emphasize *entirely* ?




Couples with their common interests, passion, exhuberance and energy generally run in the single digits at any given point in time.....in this realm, anyway.......:bored:


----------



## Miz Mary

Sven , that sweater is AMAZING !! WOW !!!! ..the carving is dang impressive too ! 

Pear, have you found the birdie ?

My doggie came home, now we are learning how to manage Diabetes in a canine ... lots to learn !


----------



## betty modin

Miz Mary, please be sure that you follow all the vet's advice and instructions carefully. My little dog has been diabetic for about 5 years, and there have been some serious health issues-and a couple of very bad scares-because of care issues. I almost lost him to an overdose of insulin once. He's lost his sight-and now with age his hearing as well-but he still loves his meals, loves to cuddle and loves to sleep right next to me. He's 14 1/2 now. Many people have difficulty dealing with this issue, and the average life span after diagnosis is about 3 years-mostly because of care issues.

If you occassionally need to be away from home for more than 12 hours at a time, NOW is the time to be sure you have a alternate care giver who will also be just as careful as you are. You will get used to the schedule, the special diet and the blood sugar checks-you just have to adapt to the routine and find help for those time when 'life happens'. I don't know what I'd do without my two neighbors who have stepped in to help me over the years so that I can go to work related trainings, family events and even a weekend away now and then.

I've been busy this month-both weekends were spent doing fundraisers for a charity I work with; in between I had company-my 'almost daughter' and her family were here for 4 days. I'd forgotten how much energy an almost 4 year old and almost 2 year old can have-and how much work they create in just daily living. They both loved the sheep and were totally engrossed in turning the handle of the drum carder, watching me spin and playing with the fiber. They had a couple of egg hunts in the barn too.

I've started a new farose style shawl-and realized that I chose the same sheep's fleece to do this one that I used for the last one. Now I need to change the lace pattern so that my daughters don't have matching shawls. I also decided that I need one as well. For that one, I thinking about using the romney fleece that my neighbor gave me when they sheared their pet sheep. It's a nice soft gray and very soft for romney.

I usually love August, but this year I don't have everything done yet. I haven't even caught up with all of last year's jobs yet, and I go back to work in a couple of weeks. I had a plan to wash up the last three fleeces-I only had 7 this year-and now must move that plan up because the thunder storm yesterday soaked through the bags they were in under the work table on the deck. We don't usually have such heavy rain in the summer here in the PNW, but after the hour or so of rain, hail and gusty wind, I had about an inch of water in the once empty buckets on the back porch...and all was rather a mess. I plan on cleaning that up tomorrow, if the weather holds: today was a fundraiser day.

May August be full of bounty from garden, field and flock: may you find quiet joy from each day: may your hands be busy creating wonderfully warm things to comfort those you love in the season to come


betty


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Miz Mary,
No word or sightings of Birdy yet.
Good Luck with your doggie! I bet these days there are many options!


Sven,
That is an amazing sweater!! Its abslolutely lovely!
Did you knit top down all one piece, or in a couple of different pieces & the sew together?
Sweaters are addicting. Once you make one, & it turns out as well as yours did, you want to make more!!!!!!!!
I bet Philip's friends are-or will be very jealous!


----------



## Marchwind

Svenskaflicka, Philip's sweater is a work of art and a labor of love. It is beautiful and fits him beautifully. I bet he wishes he had it up in Canada 

This is Michigan Fiber Festival week :banana:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! I'm glad everyone likes the sweater so much! It's going to be entered in the state fair tomorrow. I've been knitting like crazy, finishing Philip's bunad socks for the fair too. I figure I still have five hours of knitting on tha sock. (But I've already put in 42 hours on the pair.)

The sweater is knit in pieces, the body and sleeves all in the round, then attached and the yoke is knit in the round until you divide for the placket. It takes FOREVER, but saves construction time and frustration.

Pearl, I already have my eyes on another sweater in the same book.  It's a cabled short-sleeved cardigan. 

Forerunner, yes, we do have too much fun!


----------



## Lythrum

We just got finished with a very busy whirlwind weekend. My dad came in for a visit from Monday through Thursday. I took a day off of work on Tuesday and we went to visit the Ave Maria Grotto in Cullman, and he took my daughter to the Children's Museum on Wednesday. He went home on Thursday, and Friday we packed up, headed south and went to visit the beach at Gulf Shores, AL. It was my daughter's first ever trip to the ocean, and we had a great time. 

My husband and I aren't really beach people, but I wanted to take her because I knew she would like it. I ended up coming down with some sinus problems the day we left, so the whole trip there I couldn't taste anything that I ate. Eating got monotonous after a while, so to make things more entertaining I ordered things I don't usually like (like seafood) since I couldn't taste it anyway. I worked on barn-raising squares on the way down and back, to force some progress on the project. I am so glad to be home, I hope things settle down a little bit. My daughter starts kindergarten this week, I can't believe how fast she is growing up!

1 - The view from the balcony
2 - Seagulls
3 - I took my knitting to the beach 
4 - We had beignets and cafe au lait for breakfast. Even though I couldn't taste any of it I was determined to have some. :teehee:


----------



## featherbottoms

Ya'll sure do seem to have a lot more interesting things happening than I do. I can't seem to think of anything to ever add to this thread.

Good thoughts and blessings to everyone that's struggling with health and life issues right now.

And SvenskaFlicka, that is a beautiful sweater and I wish you luck at the state fair.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

My life is pretty boring too, but that never stops me from posting here. :shrug:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I love boring! For me, "exciting" usually involves something unpleasant, like a flooded house or a trip to the ER. 

That said, my day was really fun. After church, I rushed through lunch (leaving my daughter to clean up the kitchen) and headed to the Augusta Museum of History. There's a fiber arts guild that meets every month. I had a great time spinning and hearing about new babies, both human and critter. It's a nice bunch --and one of the ladies brought ginger bread with lemon icing.


----------



## Forerunner

Boring is what you make of it. :bouncy:


Getting closer........


----------



## frazzlehead

My socks are done! 

I made knee socks (KNEE SOCKS!) from 300 grams of the yarn I spun during the TdF - I made a 3 ply out of three different batts spun and plyed together, and I got knee socks outta the deal.

I wrote up the 'recipe' I used (sort of a generic fit-as-you-go toe up sock that would work with any weight of yarn) so that I'll be able to do it with less trouble next time. I posted it as a free pattern, in case anyone wants to give it a shot (I know several of you can knit socks in your sleep, but for the others, here's my contribution to the General Pool of Knowledge).

Pictures and a link to the pattern here.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Itty bitty sweater FR ... is that for Lily?

I've been reading this thread and praying for those in need and oohing & aahhing over the pictures.

Love, love that sweater Kelsie. I'm sure it and the socks will be in competition with each other for the grand champion ribbon.

Punky has been with me for a month and FR's son has been here about the same amount of time. Punky is going home tomorrow and I'll lose my 'rental son' in less than a week. :Bawling: 

Canning season is here!! So far, I've put up 145 jars, 91 just this weekend! This canning season is bitter sweet. Last year my Daddy sent me home to harvest & put up my garden, saying he would wait for me. The day I called him to let him know I was finished canning was the day he started his journey of letting the cancer take over and he was gone 5 days later.

On a happier note, gratuitous Punky pictures!

Working on her letters:



















Playing her favorite game with PopPop (Smell My Feet!)










And my current favorite


----------



## dhodge

Punky is a beauty, she looks like a lot of fun. Wow a whole month sounds great.
That Sweater is marvelous. It should win at the state fair.
Darlene


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Since my children aren't cooperating with me having more grandchildren, I've taken to adopting ones around the neighborhood.

Yeah, that work really gets in the way with having fun with the kids! Getting laid off work 4 years ago was really a blessing in disguise (after the first 6 months of not knowing what to do with myself!)


----------



## Taylor R.

It's been a busy, busy weekend at my house. Hubs and I have both been working all weekend (not the norm, it's usually only me that has to work on the weekends) and passing at the door. I've been soaking up any fibery time I can manage in an effort to stay sane in this madness. I haven't accomplished much more than a few face cleaning pads and a spindle full of singles, but I haven't snapped yet, so I'll take it 

Ahh, now time to try to get this house in order before I head back to work this evening. It's a bit of a disaster. Usually hubs is very helpful on the weekends in getting the important stuff done, but he's pretty much been falling asleep immediately after eating dinner due to these yucky 14 hour days he's been working.

School starts on Friday here, and I'm doing my best not to freak out. My sweet little guy starts kindergarten and he's pretty much terrified. His sensory issues are going to make the day to day stuff pretty difficult for him, but I'm sure it will all work okay (that's kind of been my affirmation in the past few weeks). We're setting up his IEP now so that he has a place to get away if he is having trouble coping. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## featherbottoms

Now guys, I never said my life was boring. I just said I didn't have interesting stuff happening. I think I'm in a rut. But, here's some things that have been, and are continuing to go on here

I have made at least half a dozen trips from here to NC and GA since November getting our house ready to sell and sold. When I was there the last week in May I listed it, went to NC to visit my mom, and on the way back to GA - 6 days later - got a text that it was under contract, and for the asking price. About 5 1/2 weeks later my husband went back to GA with me to pack up that house. In the meantime, I've been helping my brother find a small house in NC to buy for my mom - which we did and she moved in over the weekend. Inbetween those trips I have been going to Roswell, NM once a week for weaving classes. 

Once we sold our house we thought we should try to decide where we wanted to live next. We currently live in company housing and pay a very reasonable rent, with all utilities included. A few weeks ago we purchased a 10 acre parcel of land here in town. It is less than 2 blocks from where we live now. So far we don't know what we are going to do with it. I know I don't want to actually live inside the town limits - once we have our own place - so we are trying to buy a 2 acre parcel of land just outside the town limits. It's an entire block and one of the few that is vacant and owned wholly by one person (the blocks are about 300x300 and divided into 25' x 150' or 50' x 150' lots and this block is 12 50' x 150' lots). That property would need both a well and septic, where the 10 acres would have access to town utilities.

Last week was my semi-annual cancer checkup. This month is the 4 year anniversary since diagnoses. I am in a 10 year clinical trial and in Feb, 2014, I will start going once a year. So far, everything is all good. My cancer Dr in Albuquerque is one of the reasons we moved back to NM from GA instead of moving to some other state/area. I really do like the people at the UNM Cancer Center and we've had good experiences with almost everyone we've had to deal with there. While we lived in GA we went to Savannah for my clinical trial treatment and there's just no comparison to the level of care and attention we feel like we get in NM.

Our 8 1/2 yo Great Pyrenees, Augustus, was diagnosed with inoperable bone cancer two months ago. They gave him about 2 months to live but he's not any different now than he was then, so I think they were/are wrong about how long he has . He is the last of our 4 dogs and when he goes I am not sure we will be getting another for a while. We've had dogs for almost 20 years and we think it might be good to take a break from having to look after another living being for a while.

My husband works 12-14 hour days for 5 days and then takes 1 off. Except for the 7 days he took to help me pack the house and move, he's been doing this for over a year. In October we are taking a vacation. We'll take a side trip to visit my mom in NC on the way home. I have next years vacation in the planning stages but I can't talk about it until May - so don't ask!

While the husband is working I have been learning to weave which has also turned into having to learn to sew, at least basic stitches. I have projects ready for both the floor looms and have decided to sell both my rigid heddle looms and the inkle loom that came with the small floor loom. I should get them posted on the barter board, someone here might find them useful.

So between learning to weave and sew, trimming trees and brush on the 10 acres, digging thistles and yucca and picking up trash on that same 10 acres, and traveling back and forth across the country, I've not been bored, just not very interesting. And I really don't figure it's interesting enough to talk about very often. So, for the most part, I will probably go back to lurking again.


----------



## hercsmama

FB, you are so not boring! Your "normal"! I personally would rather have everyone on the planet just be Normal, and not have all this ridiculous drama garbage all the time, on the tv and news and whatall. We could all do with a lot more "normal"
Don't you dare go back to lurking!! 
I on the other hand, have horrible news. I've been having alot of tummy issues lately, that don't really need to be discussed in any detail publicly, but well, yeah.
Si I decided a few weeks ago, to make a note of everytime my tummy acts up, and what I ate. Today the most horrible thing ever happened. I ate a brownie, a simple, homemade from scratch brownie. I've been all kinds of bloated and just gross since. I'm devastated!! 
Gods most perfect food, and I can't eat them anymore. Oh someone just shoot me now, my life is officially over.:badmood:


----------



## Marchwind

Nope, not borking at all . Congratulations on selling and buying all the property/houses that is quite the feat especially in this economy. 

FWIW you can post your looms on here too!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama you can probably still eat the chocolate . How do you react to other grain based things, bread, pasta.....? I've had similar bloating icky issues and started taking digestive enzimes, drinking more water and that seems to have helped a lot. Hope you feel better soon. othing worse than having those sort of tummy issues.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

hercsmama said:


> I personally would rather have everyone on the planet just be Normal,


Normal is just a setting on the dryer.



> Gods most perfect food, and I can't eat them anymore. Oh someone just shoot me now, my life is officially over.:badmood:


Say it isn't so!! I'm not a big sweet eater but when I crave sweets, I always turn to chocolate brownies!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have finished the bunad stockings. :bouncy:

Pictures to come when I get Philip to put them on. :nanner:


----------



## Miz Mary

I may be interested in the ridgid heddle loom, FB..... is it for beginners , like me ?? 

We are trying to find a new used car for FIL , one he can get in and out of easier ....
looking at a Nissan Murino ...or a Subaru Tribeca ... he wont be driving much longer , but still need something to take him to Dr app in .... cant crawl up in our van so easy anymore ! Today is my 40th Bday , so I sat in a convertable red corvette and pretended it was mine for a minute !! haaaa hahaa ! 

My Benji pupper dog is doing VERY well with the insulin , thank goodness !! 

Lythrum , what is a beignet ?!?! Looks terrible delicious !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay, here are the socks. Entry #2 for the State Fair. 

Funny thing is, I told Philip back in November I would likely get these done about the same time as his sweater. 

:nanner:

I knit them from an old Norwegian pattern. I used Brown Sheep Legacy Lace yarn (super wash and nylon!) and size 0 needles. Each inch took an hour. Yep. 48 hours of knitting on these socks.

Either I really love that man, or I'm plumb crazy. :teehee:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Those socks are stunning!


----------



## hercsmama

Sven those are fantastic!!!


----------



## Marchwind

I think you will take a first place for both. The MN state fair has a huge section for knitted things, the MN Knitters Guild (by the way you should join it was a great group of people) usually has a big display they put up. Good luck! Both the socks and the sweater are fabulous! When you and Philip next dess for an event I'd like to see a picture of him in both the sweater and the socks.

I'd say you are crazy in love with this man


----------



## featherbottoms

Beautiful socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> Nope, not borking at all


Marchie, I love your typos, but this one had me :spinsmiley::spinsmiley:



Miz Mary said:


> I may be interested in the ridgid heddle loom, FB..... is it for beginners , like me ??


Yes! A RH has just one heddle that goes up and down. Try to get the widest one you can. I have a 24" Schact that may be up for sale if FR's wife doesn't want to trade for it.



> Lythrum , what is a beignet ?!?! Looks terrible delicious !


A fancy fritter



SvenskaFlicka said:


> Either I really love that man, or I'm plumb crazy. :teehee:


I think you're plumb crazy in love with that man.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> I see this forum kind of like dropping by a friend's house, sitting out on the porch, enjoying watching the birdies, and having a cup of coffee (and some coffee cake! )


 Or a bottle of wine!


----------



## hercsmama

I ordered the Wheat Belly book off Amazon last night. I'm thinking it may well be just that, I do know that when I'm very careful, my RA doesn't flare nearly as badly, so it could very well be a win/win!:goodjob:
Oddest weather here lately, of course I have no idea what is odd for here, but it is odd to me for summer.
Rainy and cool again today, I'm loving these temps. Why we didn't move sooner is beyond me.
So, last night dh proved just how romantic he can be, he bought me a gift for no reason. My very own chain saw.:hohum: Apparently, since I have been spending alot of time hauling dead wood from all over the property, up to the house for us to use this winter, he figures I should know how to cut it into logs as well. Isn't he sweet?
Oh and according to him, it isn't just any chainsaw, oh no. It is a Husqavarna(sp) 18" gas powered chainsaw. I think that was supposed to somehow impress me. It seemed to impress him anyway.
He has promised me chainsaw lessons sometime this week.
Aren't ya'll just thrilled for me?eep:


----------



## hercsmama

Aren't our guys just so special?
I have about 5 pairs of chaps, just my old ones from the bike, I'll look fabulous out there in fringed chaps, a hard hat and goggles! Woohoo, sexy chainsaw chick.:runforhills:


----------



## Pearl B

All I can say about the socks is Wow, just Wow!!! Fantastic :bow::bow:


----------



## Taylor R.

Too funny, hercsmama!!!

Sven, those socks are AWESOME!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

frazzlehead said:


> Here, maybe this'll cheer you up: I have a new shawl design that I did today (yes, I designed it and knit the prototype, today!


Punky claimed this as her Princess Cape. It hasn't been washed & blocked yet. She wore it about every day ... usually with a pair of shorts & her chore boots!


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, that's AWESOME, MLF! I love her sense of style.

And Hercsmama, a chainsaw (a HUSKY!) is indeed a wonderfully romantic gift.  

And Svenska ... SOCKS! OH MY WORD THOSE ARE SOCKS!

(nice legs, too)

You are all awesome, I love hanging out with you guys.


----------



## IowaLez

My pc will only run so long, then it crashes. If it happens too much, my start up files get corrupted. So I keep it turned off, when not in use. My son is bringing the new RAM for it in 5 or 6 days, the current stuff turned out to be incompatible brand or type. So I am not on here for very long.

I have been upset since early yesterday, I know it because lots of memories of angry confrontations (not relationship stuff, life stuff.) that I have swum through are coming up in my mind. This is one more angry confrontation:

Yesterday my healthcare provider at Mayo, Sheila, sent me copies of everything regarding my last visit, about three weeks ago. She sends a full report to my primary care doctor, plus to me. My medical records are really thick files at this point. My blood tests were fine; they look at more things in it than you can imagine, and if you add in my coronary-related blood chemistry tests, and the endocrinology ones, it's astronomical... The Vampire Pit sees me too much at Mayo.

It's not really surprising that the FAP just keeps progressing in my body, but this time they found the first-ever polyp in my J pouch, which will celebrate it's 5th Bday in late October. The small, restorative surgical-created replacement colon people like me have done, is created from a portion of the lower ileum, or small bowel. It lets us have a fairly normal life, with the right diet, my choice, or daily use of Immodium AD. The report and pathology weren't completed when Sheila briefed me on findings that afternoon. I also have a moderate infection causing an ulcer for the last 7 months in my pouch. If I have Sheila deal with the infection, the antibiotic of choice is pretty strong and kills even good bugs all throughout your body, so you can get yeast infections in odd places, men included, like white tongue, and then you have to treat that with more meds.

So I'm treating myself with winemaker's metabisulfate, but the stuff tastes horrible from the sulfur content. It is pretty darned good at killing bad bacteria in one's gut and urinary tract. I have gotten rid of other infections with it, and I have never had any bad reactions to it; supposedly asthma sufferers should avoid it in food and stuff. It is also used on lettuce and greens found in salad bars in eateries, to keep them from discoloring, and it can make some diners ill. If it doesn't work pretty quick here, then I will call Sheila. I'm not against her treatment if I need it.

I also have to make appointments with my endocrinologist at Mayo, because they have been tracking some stuff showing up on ultrasounds that could be more adenomas or tumors in my neck. I already had one surgery on my thyroid and parathyroid for tumors 2 years ago, and it has negatively affected my vocal cords, and changed my voice. It ruined singing for me, and I can't yodel my old-time hog call, or my come-kitty yodel, very well now, I can't hit the high notes so good. The FAP affects thyroid, parathyroid, skin, bones, teeth, brain, eyes, the entire digestive tract, desmoid tumors.... The disease differs in people, depending on where the mutation occurs on the APC gene that controls the growth of tumors.

I need to see my eye doctor there, too, it will have been three years since an exam with him and the first cataract surgery, but my other eye still has the cataract in it-so far I can still see with it, altho light in it is dimmer, and things have a yellow cast. When I was about 30, my friends at rabbit shows would bring all their solid color Rex and Mini Rex rabbits to me before judging, for "white spot" inspection. A white spot is 7 or more white hairs in a clump, and they have to be plucked, it is a real big deal. I did this for the woman who founded the Mini Rex breed and got the many colors through the three generations and 3 years of acceptance process, at the annual National Show. Nobody had sharper eyes than I did, so I feel blind now, in comparison. 

My cardiologist is tinkering with my meds, and has me using L-Arginine supplement for the angina. I am so cheap, I bought the loose powder form, way cheaper than capsules ready-made, but it also tastes awful. But the monetary savings were awesome. I keep forgetting my new medication regimen stuff, so I signed up for a free health coach nurse with the insurance co, so many co's have them now to keep costs down, maybe she can help me with it. I am waiting for her to contact me.


I have to go get my nitroglycerin meds, an angina attack is beginning and I have to get to my bedroom and lie down until it stops. I know it's my stress acting up.

Bye!


----------



## weever

The nicest thing (other than your fabulous knitting, of course) is that he appreciates your handiwork. Not all people who receive handiwork do.


----------



## BlueberryChick

weever said:


> The nicest thing (other than your fabulous knitting, of course) is that he appreciates your handiwork. Not all people who receive handiwork do.


^This!^


I talked to a woman at the fiber arts guild recently, telling her that a big reason I want to learn to knit socks is my sister-in-law. She's my closest friend, diabetic and a former ballerina. She has major foot problems and I want so much to make comfy socks for her. I said that she's someone who truly appreciates the work it takes to make something by hand. 


The guild lady called her "handmade worthy". Yep, she is!


----------



## frazzlehead

IowaLez, you hang in there! You have a lot going on ... try and rest when you can, and take lots of deep breaths. Hope your computer gets fixed up soon, so you can hang out with us some more! 

I have been doing lots on the computer the last couple of days - got some stuff updated at Flannelberry Creek and today I listed a few of my ecoprinted scarves on Etsy. They came out so pretty, I'm really pleased! I have more going in the dye pots too, 'cause it's just too much fun. 

I could use a break from the screen though ... maybe it's time to go knit some more, that's probably it!


----------



## Lythrum

Miz Mary said:


> Lythrum , what is a beignet ?!?! Looks terrible delicious !


Beignets (ben-yeah) are basically the French version of fritters or deep fried dough, as was stated. Usually when I have heard of them it is associated with New Orleans or Creole cuisine. They are usually served with powdered sugar on top and coffee with chicory, which is pretty strong and bitter. Up here, there is a cafe in town that makes beignets out of biscuit dough, dusted with powdered sugar and drizzled in honey.  Since I probably won't be heading to New Orleans any time soon I decided to get them while I could. 

Love all of the pictures!

Hercsmama, there are a ton of gluten free baking mixes out now, shouldn't be too hard to find a brownie mix to try. One of the gals I work with has a mother that is doing the gluten free diet and she said the baked goods have been surprisingly good.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

frazzlehead said:


> I love her sense of style.


:thumb: At least she has picked up something from me!!

Oh Lez, so sorry to hear this. You'll be wrapped in my prayers.


----------



## Taylor R.

Last night as I went to crawl into bed, I found under my pillow my favorite spindle (that _was_ full of singles) chewed nearly beyond recognition. My dang dog stole it right off of the table. I was so mad I tried to make him sleep on the floor, and then he jumped back up and laid his little head on my shoulder and I failed something awful at staying mad at him. I'm still pretty sad about my spindle, though. Thankfully I can order another for >$10. I might get 2 this time, just to make be safe.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh no! Bad doggie! 

That's always a hazard with pets and fiber arts, I guess.


----------



## dhodge

Years ago my daughter's basset hound found my stash of dove chocolates in my bedroom. Now whomever thought chocolate hurts doggies did not tell him.
Not only did he consume the doves, he hid the bag :gromit::gromit:under my bed. I searched all over for my doves having a chocolate break down, to no avail.
Several days later, my daughter noticed the remains of foil wrappers when she did poop patrol. 
What I am going to divulge next speaks to my general housekeeping standards, (out of sight, out of mind). Anyways about a week later Wally managed to get back into my bedroom and was desperately trying to get something out from under my bed. I thought that he had lost a ball or a rawhide, so I helped him retrieve it. There it was the bag with one lone dove still in the bag. It goes without saying he got that one too. That was over 12 years ago, he is now 13 1/2, and while he is old and sleeps almost 23 hrs a day, he will still rally at the smell of chocolate.


----------



## Taylor R.

Of course, after eating the spindle, he's not feeling top notch today. If I could keep him outside (he's an entrance artist of the highest caliber, he can leap open the gate to his 'doggie area', open the back door, open the windows (if they aren't locked, and if they are he just pops the whole bottom of the window out), he'd be staying out there. I have no desire to clean up after him today.


----------



## Geoprincess55

SvenskaFlicka - you are so talented! Can't wait to see your knitting entries in person at the State Fair! 

IowaLez - so sorry about all that you have been dealing with recently. I can't imagine all the stress you are under. I've been sending up strong prayers for you.

WIHH - sounds like your demo went well and you had a good time (when does one NOT have a good time when spinning though?). Wish I could have made it up there to the Artisan's Fair...maybe next year.

Hercsmama - I laughed and laughed about the chainsaw...still laughing actually. I got a jigsaw one year from my DH...but of course that was better than the "Salad Shooter" I was given for our first Christmas together. 

MullersLaneFarm - I want a princess cape....

Got the stitches out yesterday and my hand is getting gradually better. Still pretty swollen and sore but that may be because I've been doing a bit too much - as usual. There is just always too much to be done around the farm. No knitting or spinning yet - and probably not for a couple more weeks - so I'm going through withdrawal, as these are my ways to de-stress. Took the rest of this week off work and plan to try to relax some. Required chores are done today, supper is made and ready to pop in the oven, so I guess it's time to rest and watch Bollywood movies until DH gets home.


----------



## Taylor R.

He's quite mischievous. As long as we're looking he's very well behaved, but if he can't see us, all bets are off. He and I did lots of obedience classes at the shelter where we adopted him, but they obviously haven't done the trick. We need to find him a job, for sure (one that's not **** hunting with my husband's uncle, as I've seen how miserable his poor dog is).

I've yet to come up with another idea. We spend about an hour a day outside playing fetch, and we go for a walk every evening, plus he has back yard access (our yard is long and narrow so it's pretty decent for him to run in) any time he desires, but he's obviously still got energy to burn.

I'm hoping against hope that he'll slow down a bit as he gets a little older (he's only about a year and a half).


----------



## weever

Love this advice, WIHH. What do you do when there are several members of the family, all with varying levels of commitment to maintaining the level of training that the dog once had? After a while, it just becomes too much work to overcome bad habits that were allowed by those who spend more time with the dog.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

weever - just like parenting - EVERYONE needs to agree to be on the same page - at least for a short, committed time period. If they do, it will take NO time to affect a change. 

A short period of intense, consistent training will efficiently result in a well-trained pet. 

To do otherwise just confuses and intimidates the dog because they can't "count on" and rely on the rules of the house to apply and be enforced. 

From the dog's point of view, there is security and comfort in consistency. 

Share that with your family - and see if you can get everyone "on board", pulling on the rope in the same direction at the same time, and I promise, the results will be amazing. 

(as you may have guessed, in training animals, it is the animals that are easy - it's the people that are not!  )


----------



## Taylor R.

I appreciate the advice!! We love the furry guy to death, but he makes life miserable some days. I will start working inside (we've always done his obedience work outside..no idea why:stars. It would make our lives so much nicer if we can whip him into shape .

I got more from your doggie obedience soap box speech than 6 months worth of obedience classes, so thank you!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh good! whew! I was sweating bullets worrying I had overstepped my bounds! So glad this might be of some help!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hehe, if we were doing it right, our dog wouldn't be eating our things and using the window as his personal doggie door. I had just kind of muddled through it.

I was thinking about your advice, and I was thinking what I'd do if one of my kids behaved like the dog (small children and dogs actually have quite a bit in common). They'd be grounded forever!! We've spent so much time training the kids to avoid doing things that would get the dog in trouble (i.e., leaving the storm door open so the dog could escape, making sure to pick up and put away toys dear to them in the totes with lids so he can't get them) that we seem to have overlooked training the dog to be a cohesive member of the household. I needed a wake up call!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I felt almost... naked :teehee: without something on the needles, so I started knitting a plushie Dalek today. (They're an alien from Doctor Who.) We'll see how this turns out!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

weever said:


> Love this advice, WIHH. What do you do when there are several members of the family, all with varying levels of commitment to maintaining the level of training that the dog once had? After a while, it just becomes too much work to overcome bad habits that were allowed by those who spend more time with the dog.


I lived for many years with roommates and neighbors who all had out-of-control dogs.
I waited until those times were past to get my own dogs.

My grandmother admitted to me that one of the nicer things (like a small consolation) about being widowed
was the fact that she could finally have a dog trained the way she wanted to do it.
She had always wanted a bigger dog too, and finally got a black lab a couple years back.


----------



## Miz Mary

yup , things come in threes .... 

after the bat bite last week, 
finding out my doggie has diabetes,
(then turning 40 Monday )... 
yesterday my heart went into A-Fib !

Went to the Dr today, he could hear my abnormal heartbeat with the stethoscope !
Had an EKG, he said it looked ok .... doing blood work to check for thyroid , aniemia, etc. 
then we go from there ... 

WOW, turning 40 makes life interesting !!! 

LOVED your advice on dog raisin' WIHH .... 

Herscmama, that story is a gas ! I got excited when DH bought me my own weed eater !
I'm scared of a chainsaw !


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww! They're all so adorable, WIHH!!!

Thankfully, it turns out that it was us who were stupid and not our dog. He hasn't gone into full on bark mode on a passerby all morning...after one night.

I started on my very first pair of (crochet) socks last night. They are coming along okay, though I had to stare at the first round's instructions for about 30 minutes before they sunk in  I started working on my bottom whorl spindle, too, and I haven't done that since I picked up my top whorl. I forgot how much more that monster holds that the itty bitty top whorl.


----------



## Taylor R.

Sit and down have always come very easy to him, though he's better with hand commands than verbal (working on it!), plus he knows some fancier tricks like play dead, shake, and roll over. He also knows how to take his toys 'to his bedroom'.

Pretty much what you've stated above is essentially what we've been doing for the last 12 hours or so. No problem setting him up for failure; we just didn't tell the kids to pick up every little toy as soon as they set it down in the name of doggie training. I've been being very firm, and louder than I like because sometimes when he gets onto something, getting his attention is tough.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

JDog doesn't post much here anymore, but I wanted to share her good news ... she has completed phase III of the Master Spinner program with flying colors!! And to think when I met her (IRL) 3 years or so ago, she was fingering wool and dreaming about maybe being able to spin. Way to go, JDog!!

In other news, I may update my 'title' from NW IL Fiber Enabler to Fiber Godmother. Whatcha think?? LOL!


----------



## Miz Mary

YAHOO or JDog !!! Thats SO amazing, she has worked hard ! 

My bloodwork came back all normal ! Tues I go in to get strapped up with a heart monitor to wear for a MONTH .... Hahaa, all I can think about is if it has little wires all over and it getting knitted into my hat Im knitting ! 

Bestest news ....

*IM GONNA BE A WEAVER !!!!* :rock:

My "Fiber Godmother" has sold me a ridgid heddle loom !! She was also the sweetest Lady who sent me my first fiber to play with a few years ago .... and she made me Patchouli hand lotion special !!! :kiss:
Thank You Cyndi !!! 

Im sure I will have questions, been watching Youtube videos .... now I can make rugs, handbags , and guitar straps !! YIPEEE !!!!


----------



## Lythrum

Congratulations on both the bloodwork results and the new loom! 

I have been working my way through the rovings that I had bought for the TDF, now that my spinning wheel and I have somewhat of an understanding. The last three fibers I have used were all Merino, and today I broke out of that by spinning up some Wensleydale. I have been eyeing it since it came in because it felt sooo smooth and nice. It practically spun itself up, I was impressed. I still have to work on my bobbin management, but the yarn itself is getting much more consistent and isn't as overtwisted as it was before.


----------



## Falls-Acre

My hand is acting up again. :bored: This is really playing havoc with everything. It's probably my own fault, I can't just rest it and not use it. All I can think about after July is gone is how few months there are to prepare for the holiday season (my busiest selling time), gifts, sales pieces, etc. Now I think about it, the other day something was falling and I instinctively reacted to try and grab it with that hand. Probably re-injured it at that point.

On the up side, I've finished my first Fish-hat, knitted, which will be offered for sale this winter. That one is blue with yellow and white stripes. I've started another that will be purple with pink and white stripes for my youngest daughter and plan on a red one with black pin-striping (Spider-Fish) for my son for gifts. I got bored of making dishcloths after I finished my 6th. Of those, 4 are simple with interesting colors, 1 is plain blue with a shadow-imprint of a hummingbird, and the last is plain brown with a shadow-imprint of a rabbit. I'm also working on a couple of amigurumi Minions (custom request), a grizzly bear, sloth, orca, and some mini-holiday ornaments to stuff into my mini-stockings. Always busy, busy, busy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I wanna see the minions when you're done!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yesterday I spent all day at an auction with my sweetheart. It was quite a testosterone fest. :grin: These auctions usually are- apparently lots of old jackpine savages die and their wives and children have no clue what to do with all of their "man stuff"- hence the popularity of auctions in this part of the world.

I dutifully supported my sweetie by keeping him appropriately fed and hydrated from time to time. I showed appropriate enthusiasm for his purchases and his research and I stayed in walkie talkie communication with him throughout the day. I dutifully cruised through everything they were selling - over 500 firearms, ammunition, reloading equipment, skid steers, Harleys, trucks, tractors, lumber, shop equipment...alas, no fiber stuff. :bored: 

So I pulled out the lawn chair, set myself up under a shade tree and commenced to knitting.

:bouncy::sing::dance:

what could be finer? 

Several ladies (heading out to their vehicles to catch a nap) came by and said "You have the best spot of all!" and I heard "Now why didn't I think to bring my ______?"One lady remarked that she had been knitting for decades but never thought to "put a pattern in her sock". 

Another non-knitter that had been watching me came over and said "I need to see what you have been working on all day" and when she saw how "LITTLE" (about 25%) of the sock I had gotten done- she nearly died. hee hee

All I could think of was how much I was enjoying the day because I had "brought my happy place with me" and how happy I was with my progress. It made me think back to that first post I saw when I scrolled down and saw Gone-a-milkin's very first sock- a gray sock with the blue stripe in acrylic yarn? and how gobsmacked I was that someone in this day and age was making their own socks. 

:bow: :clap: I remember thinking- "Now THAT's what I'm tawkin' about!"

and that's when I decided by golly that I wanted to learn to knit.

And now, here I am.


----------



## hercsmama

Everyone is just so busy, busy, as usual.
Well, let's see, The wood stove surround is officially finished, grout sealed, and today we will be lifting the stove into place. I'll get a pic. 
Also, we have been working like crazy to get our pastures mowed down. Our top one, actually all of them, is very weedy. The person who owns the property next door, was allowing horses to graze year around. He never rotated, never mowed, nothing. So they pretty well tore things up good.
But, we think we've got the weeds beaten back, for the most part. 
Just trying to get all the mowing done before they all go to seed. Grass is starting to come back really well in the mowed sections, as we have had very rainy, damp weather for the most part this summer.
I've started pulling the ugly linoleum out of the living room. We have oak hardwood floors under there. We;ll see if they can be salvaged, I'm thinking so. 
As far as fibery pursuits, nothing new has been started. I'm trying to get through all my WIPs first. To include that dratted sweater for dh.:bored:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I want to see the minions, too! 

Hercsmama, sounds like the house is coming along nicely.


WIHH, I love the dog show pics! One of my best friends from childhood was involved in dog shows. She had a German shorthair named Blue. He was a great dog.


And good job going to the auction with your sweetie. My sister-in-law and I call auctions "competitive shopping". I think that's why men like them; it's the thrill of the hunt as well as the competition that attracts men.


My husband and older daughter went to Six Flags in Atlanta yesterday with a group from church, so younger ones and I had the whole day at home. It rained cats and dogs most of the day, so we did a bit of laundry and I worked on a sock. I think 25% is amazing progress! I turned the heel and finished the gusset decreases before bedtime.



A year ago I had never touched a spinning wheel or knitted a single stitch. You people are such enablers.


----------



## Taylor R.

They are enablers!! I've learned 2 new fiber arts, plus how to actually make something of the one I already knew since I've been here.

And I'm a spindle JUNKY now!! I bought three more yesterday :spinsmiley:. Plus, I have an appointment with my grandma to go find some beads in her stash that might work for a supported spindle.

I started some socks a couple days ago, then realized they were a little out of my league. The toes went swimmingly, but the foot area seemed to be growing exponentially with each round despite the stitch count being the same. It was a bit mind boggling, and I decided I would just set them aside until I'm not so angry with them, plus the alpaca sock yarn I'm using doesn't pull out well. I gotta find a good pattern that will fit my foot well, then I can get into all these sock formulas on Rav so I can make any pattern fit well. I may have to go with one of Paton's patterns, but I'm kind of scared stupid of the heel in theirs.

So I started some fingerless gloves instead!! They are making WAY more sense to me.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Taylor R- when I first started knitting socks, I was always accidentally "increasing" without meaning to because my needle would be UNDER the yarn at the end and I assumed it was stitch- it wasn't. It wasn't a REAL stitch anyway- it was kind of an accidental "yarn over" increase and so my count GREW as I knitted. Nowdays I am MUCH better at reading the knitting and I have come to expect trouble at the end of the row so I watch for it and don't make that mistake as often.


----------



## Miz Mary

Thats a great story WIHH !! I always carry a project with me ... ya just never know when it will come in handy ! 

yes, this is definitely a group of enablers .... and I LOVE it !!!

Lythrum , your yarn is looking really good !!!


----------



## Taylor R.

I actually went back and re-counted each row, and they were the same number, but I think the stitch called for gets pretty wide once it gets away from the tiny single crochets in the toe. I tried ripping it out and starting back at the toe with a smaller hook, but that darn alpaca sock yarn just wouldn't come out. It looked like a bowl by the time I gave up :grumble:.

Next time I try socks, I'll definitely be using a yarn that I can pull out and make corrections to.


----------



## dhodge

I made my grand kids some minions for christmas, they deemed them" bigmama's crazy babies" lol, They love them, I keep some around the house for the unexpected toddler that might visit. Kids of all sizes love them. Before the minions I made crocheted dolls, the kids loved those too because they were soft and cuddly and always had blue hair. I guess, I am looking forward to the days when my own is a nice shade of blue hah.
WIHH, your dogs are beautiful, I love the OEsheepdog especially. I had one when I was a young woman. He was a sweetie. 
I found a fly assembly that a lady got with her loom?? just what I wanted for my treadle. I can't wait to get it and put it altogeather. Hubs is thinking where in this craft room is that going to fit! Oops, it won't, guess I will have to designate another space in the house for my overflow ha ha.
I went on facebook and discovered a whole new world of fiber forums. Great places to barter and connect with people I've never been big on the whole facebook thing but there is some good info there. 
I still like this forum the best, I love the pictures and stories and the human element that can't be matched.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

chores all done (except writing a letter to my Granny - I'd do that this evenin if the impending thunderstorms DO occur- hope-hope-hope- we could sure use the rain!}

I have been test spinning on my friend's array of Majacraft wheels :teehee: while she is in Europe so I got all my Icelandic spun and plied - the last skein soaking along with a small skein of that rambouillet black lamb fleece you gave me, Mrs. Jo. That's some interesting fleece. I washed it, then combed it, made it into little bird's nest and put it in a box to spin later and when I went to spin it- it refused to draft at all and felt mighty tacky.  Like I hadn't even washed it or something! Which is really weird because it combed beautifully - which is basically ALL drafting. :shrug: I have no idea what it did sitting there in its little bird's nests for a season! Because it refused to draft, I really underpsun it. The skein right off the niddy noddy just hung there. :shocked: 

But it seems to have plumped and washed nicely. We'll see when its dry what it wants to be. 

SO! I'm outa here with my knitting and a glass of sun tea (sweetened with simple syrup infused with mint leaves from the herb garden) to meet the sun and celebrate Creation and the Creator this lovely Sunday . I'll be soaking up the summer sun and listening to the sounds of summer birdies before they start migrating (we saw two huge Sandhill Cranes yesterday on our way home from a "Corn Feed"). High today 77ÂºF. Ahhhhhh.

Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## frazzlehead

Hey all, I'm home from Fair Weekend!

Got a bunch of ribbons (though there were only 2 entries in several of the categories, so it's not as impressive as it seems) and had a good time. Pictures - including shots of my husband in fire fighter gear! - here. 

Had a neighbour drop off some giant zucchini, so I picked up tomatoes at the farmer's market and have my zucchini/tomato sauce simmering in the crock pot. I just slice up zucchini and tomatoes and some onion and celery and seasonings if I have it, and let it all cook down to mush, then run it through the food mill and can it up. I use it for soups and stews all winter and sometimes cook rice in it to make a Mexican rice sorta thing. Smells good in here! 

Pretty tired after a long weekend of fun in the sun though, so I think I shall go knit - I have only about an inch left on the cuff of my sock, and I got some really amazing yarn from a friend in Australia (she is a dyer who makes gorgeous yarns) ... the sparkly purple one is just callllllling to me to cast on a pair of socks already!


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW Frazzlehead , that Creamsicle Coat is BEAUTIFUL !!! Is it knitted or woven ?!? 

I am so excited for my loom to get here.......I love learning new things fibery !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Miz Mary, your loom is still sitting on my table. It is wrapped & taped in newspaper, then in bubble wrap. I'm looking all over for the Hands On Rigid Heddle book. It was right here on the coffee table about a month ago ... just got to find which book shelf I put it on!! (It wasn't the weaving bookshelf!). If I don't find it before tomorrow morning, I'll ship your loom and ship the book when I find it. Gaaahhhhh!

Busy this weekend putting up More tomatoes. Saturday was 5 pints tomato juice, 6 pints tomato-basil sauce, 7 pints tomato sauce. Today it was 22 pints marinara sauce using the oven roasting method of cooking down the tomatoes (really like that method!).

Off to search again for the weaving book.

eta: which shuttle to use is a personal preference. I like using stick shuttles but have a couple of bobbin shuttles also. This loom has a 24" weaving width, so while you're waiting, go grab a long paint stick from the hardware store, cut some notches in each end, sand well. By the time the clear coat dries, your loom will be there.

Hopefully, you'll be able to straighten out the warp again and just start weaving!

eta #2:

speaking of minions .... I bought Punky these Button Bunnies at a recent fiber festival http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-bunnies


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

This was a nice weekend. Saturday, we handed in the keys to our old apartment, so we are 100% officially moved! Now I just need to get everything unpacked and put away before my parents get into town on Friday.  I'm mostly there, but for a while it seemed like I would never make any ground. I'll post pictures of the new place when it is all unpacked, but I will show you pictures of my "yarn closet" today.  It's not even all of the yarn, just _most_ of the yarn for sale! I love my job. :happy:

Saturday afternoon, two of my second cousins on my mom's side had their fiftieth wedding anniversary, so Philip and I went to their party. There were so many people there we didn't know, from their Sunday school and her music group, and no matter how much I offered to help her daughters with the food they had it all under control, so I ended up sitting with my second cousin Chris and talking with her while I knit a sock. It was a nice day. Most of my life, this branch of the family has been the Minnesota branch that I barely knew, and besides, there is a large age gap, so it's a lot of fun to hang out with them now. 

It's amazing the family stories you will hear if you just stop and listen at a gathering like that. 

Yesterday I started a batch of plum wine with some thawed frozen plums from last year. I also got all the equipment I need for basic cheese-- Philip is asking for cheese curds so we can make poutine for supper tonight. (I am still confused by that stuff. It's like a tasty heart attack in a bowl.)

So I'd better go get the milk warming up, hee-hee, then I think I'll settle down and do some hemming. 

Oh yeah, yarn pics:


----------



## Taylor R.

I see lots of stuff in there I recognize from your store, Svens! I've promised my husband to not buy any more yarn until I use a little, so I need to get to work on my projects so I can come back to visit you .

My sweet little man started kindergarten last Friday. He had a great day, didn't even cry when I dropped him off. Today?? Meltdown city. Thank goodness there are great kindergarten teachers at their school that helped me talk him down.


----------



## MDKatie

Love reading about everyone's lives, but I haven't had much time to chime in. I love the dog show pics, WIHH!! 

Good luck with the heart monitor, Miz Mary! I had to go through that a year or two ago. I have an irregular heart beat now and then. It was acting up really badly for a few weeks at a time about 2 years ago. Ihad to get a stress test, wear a heart monitor for a few days (the kind with sticky things attached to my chest. Then I took home a monitor for 2 weeks...one that I would just hold to my chest when I felt my heart acting up. They concluded that my heart just skips beats now and then...and even though it feels weird to me, they assured me it wasn't dangerous. 



I finished the tiger I was knitting for my friend's terminally ill sister. Unfortunately she passed before I finished the tiger, but I sent it to my friend and she said it is very special to her and she'll keep it. I wanted to help more, but when I dont' know what else to do or can't help in any other way, I just knit. 

Shoot, I thought I had pics on photobucket but I don't. I'll have to post pics later tonight when I get home from work. 

And I just finished a baby hat for my DH's cousin. Working on some mitts now, and hoping to have enough matching yarn for a set of booties.


----------



## hercsmama

Ya know, I can always tell when I've had a relaxing weekend. The Mondays right after are enough to try the patience of a Saint!:duel:
So far this morning two of three sons have called freaking out over stupid things, dh has called freaking out over a stupid thing, and naturally, they all expect me to wave my magic wand and fix all their problems. Seriously?:smack
I now need Motrin and a very large glass of wine. It must be Monday.:hrm:


----------



## Miz Mary

MDKatie , thank you for sharing that, it helps me not freak out out too bad !
I'm hoping they dont want me to take medication for the rest of my life ... I've made it to 40 without one prescription ! 

Svenskaflicka, that closet looks like heaven !!! 


Cyndi, doesnt that always happen ?!?! You look at something for weeks sittin on the table ... then you go to to get it and it HIDES from you !! Cool tip on the shuttle ... I'll get a paint stick today !! 

What is the purpose of different heddle sizes ?!? 

What kind of yarn are you supposed to use for the warp , thin cotton ..?? acrylic worsted ?? Can you intermix the type of yarn you use between the warp and weft ??? Like a cotton warp , with acrylic weft ?? 

Sounds like your kitchen is busy too ! Do you grow all thoes tomatoes your canning ?!? 

The weather is beautiful here, upper 70's low 80's .... I'm already looking forward to fall .... Im knitting this really cool Cowl/Hat ... it's intarsia so It's taking me longer than normal .... I subbed the blue part for a red ! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mandola-cowl-hat


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

As far as warp and weft goes, well, you can use any number of combinations.  If you have a fluffy yarn that's not strong enough for warp, you can still use it for weft. I personally like to use the same warp as weft, but I do scarves on my rigid heddle, and use at least two-ply yarns.  If you use a weft that is thicker than your warp, your weft will be dominate, and vice versa. If you use two yarns that shrink differently when washed, you can make collapse weave, which makes your finished product all fun and bumpy! There is so much you can do with a rigid heddle loom.


----------



## Pearl B

You all are doing so well!!

Miz Mary Congrats on the new loom!,& I bet your health will be just fine!

Lythrum your spinning is coming along beatifully!

Sven, Congrats on the move! & have fun getting the new place in order.

Frazzle, Congrats on all the ribbons! You really make beatiful items. 

Falls-Acre, 
I hope your hand heals up soon.

Wind in Her Hair,
Sounds like a great time at the auction!

Hercsmama,
Sounds like everythings coming together!

Blueberry Chick,
Turning the heel & doing the gusset are the hardest parts, the rest will fly by, Congrats!


Im coming to accept Birdy is just gone, & with that Im going to be putting all my efforts into moving back home myself.

I was thinking of getting a new wheel & drum carder.
that can go on hold till I get moved.

Till then I will just contend myself with playing with dyes. Ive got all the equipment & 2 pds of citric acid crystals.

Im still learning from my last experiment as well. I let the wool soak a couple of days. I was just taking my time doing small batches, & didnt see any point to taking it out & then resoaking again. I think it felted somewhat in the process. Im really glad I didnt try to do all of it at once! I still have about 2pds to play with.
I just got my Citric acid crystals, & have a starter set of jacquard dyes, kool-aid packets, & food coloring sets.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh Pearl - I was thinking about you and your Birdy. You must just be so heartsick. 



Try to let yourself live in the world envisioning that he flew into an open window, made himself at home and is being loved by a sweet old lonely lady or bedridden child. 

Some things we just have to "let go". 

So where will you be moving?


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you WIHH,

Thats what Im trying to imagine, that he flew somewhere where hes needed more!
He will always live in my heart!

Seattle


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, Pearl! I'm so sorry. I was so hoping Birdy would come home.


----------



## frazzlehead

I am sorry that Birdy hasn't come home.  I had a beagle who wandered off - and he *did* end up loving an old lady who needed him very badly. We found out completely by fluke when the people he was with finally took him to the vet and his microchip was found (and they happened to take him to *our* vet, too, so she even knew who we were!). It was an amazing story, really ... maybe it will make you feel better: you can read it here.

I did some canning today, and I have a batch of tomato sauce thickening (I leave it in the crock pot with the lid off). Thinking of doing some weaving next ... might go check the stash and see what needs to be woven! Maybe a bag?


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you BlueberryChick & Frazzle!

Frazzle, thats a wonderful true/story & I hope something similar is happening with Birdy. I got him when I was sick & he always stood guard over me till I got better.
He was a wonderful little companion that way.
He could always lift my spirits by doing something goofy till I was just cracking up. He always seem to know when I needed it.

He will be a good companion for the right person, hopefully that happened!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pearl B, I'm so very sorry about Birdy.

What a wonderful story about Duggin, Frazzle!

Miz Mary, I grew the majority of the tomatoes. My neighbor was on vacation last week and asked me to keep their garden picked for them. The 22 pints of marinara from yesterday was one picking of my garden.... 5 heritage tomato plants!

Today was pears from the trees we planted last year. 9 pints!


----------



## Miz Mary

So sorry to you Pearl .... (( hugs )) 

Seattle is a fun city ! Lots of fibery things there !! I'm about 3 hours W of seattle, in Rainier, OR !


----------



## hercsmama

Pearl, big ((hugs)). I'm sure he is somewhere being loved and looked after.

Well, "Tick Town" or the garden, is going gang busters all of a sudden. I've been picking Green and yellow beans like crazy. The tomatoes are nuts, and the corn is doing great!
I'm trying for another planting of lettuce, as mine all bolted a few weeks ago when it got hot.
We are getting ready to run another 1500' of perimeter fence. We managed to get all the barbed wire done around the entire property, but now we are adding welded wire, and then the hot wire will go up. We figure with 26 acres, we can cross fence into 4 separate pastures, which will, we think, give us good rotation.
Gearing up for the Fiber Festival in ScottsBluff as well. Dh is really looking forward to getting more info on housing and such. We should have the barns and feed storage building done by March, and then we will start getting our animals. So exciting!!
On the fiber front, I met a woman at our local volunteer fire departments BBQ fundraiser last weekend. She is a prolific spinner, raises all her own fiber critters. She and I will be getting together this weekend for a spin-a-thon day. I'm really looking forward to it. She said she is just thrilled to have another spinner out here, as most here are cattle people, and not really into fiber critters. 
Ah well, I told her we just have to work harder to convert them! LOL!:hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Debi, 

That sounds wonderful, (all but tick town).

Been doing some canning myself. I have enough pickles to last me the next couple of years but my cucumbers are still producing! Trying to figure out what to do with them. Started shelling dry beans yesterday. Onions, tomatoes & peppers are producing bunches. Still waiting for the carrots & melons.

I need to get last year's beef canned up to make way for this year's beef.


----------



## Taylor R.

I wish my cucumbers would hurry up already, Cyndi! I really thought they were done for in the dry/hot first part of the summer here, but then it rained and cooled off and they took off. I've got about 200 tiny baby pickle sized cucumbers out there now.


----------



## hercsmama

Woohoo!!! I found my weight for my pressure canner!!!!!:thumb:
I've just been going by the gauge, I hate that. But yesterday I searched through boxes in the "Broken Little House" aka storage building, and found it!!!
I'm so happy I could spit!:sing:
As far as cucumbers, yea, mine are just blooming now. I sure hope I get some before it starts getting to cold. This whole garden thing has me all thrown off. I planted everything too late, we had snow into May for pete's sake, and now I find out that first frost is in September. Dh has promised me, after the animal buildings, and fencing, he will build me a hoop house. I can't wait!
Cyndi, what types of things do you can your beef into? I've done the standard stew cubes and hamburger, but do you have any good recipes you'd like to share?
Now to bring this back to Fiber related posting, I placed an order with KnitPicks on the 2nd of this month. As of yesterday, it still hadn't arrived. I called customer service today, and they shipped it to my old address, even though I had corrected it on the order. The service rep had my current address, so I know the change went through. Well, she is re-shipping the order, and gave me a full refund! Holy moly! I told her no refund was needed, I just want the order, but she did it anyway. How is that for amazing customer service.:thumb:


----------



## Forerunner

I picked 8 five gallon buckets of peaches, this a.m.

That was off two trees.

I have 7 trees left.

Anybody need any peaches ? :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama

FR, If I lived closer I sure would!!
Peach pie filling is one thing I'm running short of in the pantry......

You ought to take that little cutie-pie of yours and set her up with a roadside stand. I bet she can sell the bejeezus out of them.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I need peaches!


----------



## Forerunner

Well, by the look on the Canner Lady's face after this mornin's peach workin's (I sorted about 7 gallons of ripe and ready out of the total) we're gunna have some to spare. :bouncy:

Otherwise, we're just gunna have about 800-1200 quarts of peach-whatever-have-you-under-the-sun stored on the pantry shelves for winter. 

Selling produce in this area is akin to selling seashells on the beach....even if you have superior shells.......


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Even if you were two hours away I would drive over for peaches, if I could be promised a few five gallon buckets full. And I would trade you yarn for them.

However, you're WAY too far away for peaches right now.


----------



## Taylor R.

You know what can happen when you assume?? Well, I assumed today, and it didn't work out well. My kiddos get out of school at 12:15 every Wednesday this year  and since they didn't have lunch last Friday when they got out at the same time, I assumed it would be the same on Wednesdays. Turns out I was wrong. I sent them both to school with no lunch, and no money in their accounts because I've been determined to not have them eating the processed food served at school. Thankfully the oldest had money in her account from last year and they took both of them out of hers.

I hate when I have those gigantic mom fail moments.


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Even if you were two hours away I would drive over for peaches, if I could be promised a few five gallon buckets full. And I would trade you yarn for them.
> 
> However, you're WAY too far away for peaches right now.



This post just makes me sad. 

Yarn for peaches....... too far away.......























:sob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

we get our peaches through the local Lion's Club and they get them from Colorado. Apparently there was a huge crop failure - so - no fresh peaches this year. I am glad I canned 3 lugs last summer. 

FR, you can make amaretto peach pecan preserves and sell them. It is my favorite preserve and very popular!


----------



## Forerunner

I'm thinkin' peach brandy might be the way to go. :heh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Compliment of the day, from my DH:

"You look pretty in your outfit.
Like a green witch in your red stockings."


 :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead

Hey, GAM, you're wearing my shoes! 

FR I so wish I could have some of your peaches! We make sauce (like applesauce) out of a lot of fruit - then it gets tossed in baking or eaten as is. Most of mine is apples plus something else, because I can get apples cheap but other fruit costs a lot as it comes from further away, so I stretch the expensive stuff by blending with apples.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Love your green skirt & red socks, GAM!

Debi, I just can cubes ... I haven't even done ground beef yet. I have about 2 weeks to thaw & can about 10 cu ft of beef before I head down FR's way to be a doula.

I've decided to make some candied cukes with the cucumbers. It's a 4-day process (gahhh!)

FR, I'll trade you some canned beef for canned peaches & a few peach tree starts. 800 quarts just _might_ be enough to last Matt for a year.

Peach brandy sounds yummy! Tell Canner Lady I'll be over to help with canning if she needs an extra hand.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

They are getting a new baby at Forerunners place?
Nobody announced that in my hearing ever. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Forerunner

About 7 miles north of me, yeah. :grin:


----------



## frazzlehead

FR, I bet you could knit up an awesome mattress cover as a welcome gift for the new neighbour baby. 

You just have to make sure the new mama knows to put it UNDER the child until the baby is capable of bench pressing his own weight.


----------



## hercsmama

Taylor, I used to really beat myself up over those "Mom Fails" as well. 
But ya know what? My 4 all survived. It's ok.
Frazzle I think if FR made a mattress cover, they won't need the mattress!:duel:


----------



## Taylor R.

Mine have definitely made it up until now, and honestly, I've got this mom thing way more figured out than I did when my oldest started kindergarten. I'm trying to teach myself to use the phrase 'at least', as in, at least they didn't go hungry!

On an AWESOME note, today was the first day that my little man didn't freak out when I dropped him off. I'm hoping against hope that he ends up with the teacher that has proven to be most adept at making him feel comfortable and knowing the difference between a tantrum (which he needs to be reprimanded for) and a meltdown.


----------



## MDKatie

Here's the tiger I finished for my friend's sister.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

that tiger is adorable and I know your friend will get a lot of comfort from having it to hold.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For you old timers of HT .... Dawndra is going to be a grandmother!

Katie, that tiger is absolutely squishable. What a cutie.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I canned 12 half-pints of grape jelly last night. Of course, me being the brilliant person I am, I decided I would get the containers of pectin at the store instead of individual packets. It's cheaper in containers than individual packets, you know.

I got the instant freezer jam pectin. :smack Not the cooked jelly pectin. :smack

So I decided to just use it anyway, and try to make it work. None of my jelly has a nice hard set yet. Oh well, I figure I can always use it for waffle syrup! It has good flavor, and ended up really pretty and clear, lol! (I have... troubles with jelly. Made some mulberry jelly once that set up harder than concrete, and made mint jelly once that was the consistency of water.)

On a different note, would one of you happen to have the Interweave Knits Magazine from Winter 2012? There is a sweater in there, the "Burdock Cardigan", I want to knit, but I don't want to buy the pattern book, and didn't get that magazine at the time.


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww Svens, I'm sure it will be perfectly useful however it sets up.

:gossip: I don't even make our jelly. My little brother is really good at it, loves to do it (and even go to dad's to harvest the grapes), and doesn't really eat it, so we just get it from him. I haven't even attempted it since high school foods class where we had to.


----------



## hercsmama

Sven I have it. give me a day or two to find the right box!
If anyone else has it handy, in the mean time, feel free to share!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! Hercsmama saves the day!


----------



## canadiangirl

Love that Tiger Katie! Really adorable : )
I'm still picking away at a cardigan, it's a Christmas gift for my mom and looks like it'll be finished mid- September so all good : )
Seeing the pic of GAM's red socks reminds me that I need to buy a new pair of shoes this fall -I will need to give up my Birkenstocks at some point mid November lol - and priority is a pair that will show hand knit socks well. I'm thinking Mary Jane's of some sort. Guess I should start keeping my eyes open and throw a pair of socks in my bag just in case lol


----------



## hercsmama

I'm looking for the magazine!!
It's in a box marked knitting books, or possibly one marked magazines...I've only got about 10 of each, so hopefully today I find it!:hobbyhors


----------



## IowaLez

Your tiger is cute as can be, Katie, I just LOVE it! You are so talented!

Oh my, I am home alone for the weekend. That can be good or bad, depending on how much trouble I can get into by myself! I am sad to miss the Iowa Pyro Club's annual public show tonite and tomorrow nite, but quite frankly it wouldn't work out. I'd be stuck in the camper the whole time, and I don't know if I could walk from the camper to the grandstand okay.

I have heirloom tomatoes piled all over the livingroom with labels, for seed saving, in the annual ritual of clogging up the house with paper towels full of wet seeds. :happy2: I have 35 kinds growing this year, and the Malachite Box is the first green-ripe tomato I've grown. A really big beefsteak. For the first time ever, I'm having trouble with Black Spot on my plants and fruits, so I'm spraying fungicides on them to try to control it, so will have to sterilize all my new seeds from this year to not spread the disease to others. Bleach will do that for me.

Since June 20th or so, my right ankle has been swollen around the heel and outside portion. It had begun to feel unstable and shaky when I walked on it. It got worse every time I went out to the garden to harvest stuff, on uneven ground. Last Monday nite it ached something awful, and I realized it isn't in my head, it is something REAL going on with it, and time isn't helping it heal. 

So Tuesday morning it was hurting and feeling crunchy. I called up my foot Dr in Decorah, and they could see me right away, so I drove myself up there. Pointing my foot to press the gas pedal didn't help it any. They did x rays first. 

It turns out I am the lucky recipient of an extra bone in my ankle, a congenital defect occurring in 2-7% of the population, and it is loose and able to move some. It is between my talus bone, the heel bone, and the bottom of my tibia, I think it is, where they join at the back of the ankle joint. Every time I point my toes or flex my ankle, this extra bone is getting pinched, crushed and mashed. It can easily cut the tendons and stuff up, and damage the bones around it.

When I looked up "os trigonum", it said it mostly affects ballerinas and soccer players. I don't do either. I do point my toes a bit uniquely when walking barefoot, which I do a good 6 months of the year outside, so maybe that is making it worse, but why only one ankle?

So I chose to have him do surgery and remove it and get it fixed for good. I'm doing that on Sept 18th. Hopefully I will be winding things down in the garden by then. (The locals are worried we will have an early frost.) It's going to lay me up for about a month, and the first few days will be nasty, they told me. I just hope I will be able to plant the garlic crop by late October.

I don't want to be laid up, but truthfully my ankle is to the point of not functioning any more. This morning I can barely walk on it, and it crunches and hurts just to stand on it.

I hope I can last until that date, it's a whole month to go yet. Poor me, I can't do any spinning with it like this.


----------



## Marchwind

Mmmmmm! Peaches, mmmmmm! They grow here but I haven't had any . FR go visit your family up her and bring me a couple of buckets


----------



## IowaLez

WIHH,

Brussels sprouts love chilly weather. They do not want to be frozen really hard, however, so cut the stalks before the 1st truly hard freeze comes. Frost is fine, and will make many cole crops taste sweeter. You can either harvest the little round sprouts from the bottom up over a period of time as they are ready, or you can do what they do in Salinas, CA area where acres and acres of B.Sprouts are grown, and cut the whole stalk off to cook or freeze all sprouts at once.

I grew some in either 2011 or 2010, and they were so late to get barely large enuf, I had the stalks out there til beginning of November, so maybe I'm wrong and heavy frost won't hurt them. I just remember I cut them down to eat cuz I had to be able to get the farmer's big equipment in there to manure and rip the ground for me, when it was convenient for him. My first light Fall frosts come the last week of Sept to 1st week of October, but my ground doesn't freeze hard until later in November. 

You could always throw a frost blanket on them, if you have some of that fabric on hand.

*Do NOT leave your pumpkins and squash in the field to be frosted! *Not one single frost! That is BAD for them, it damages their hard rinds, and they won't keep for you! Be sure to bring them in if you are worried about frost.

If you have green fruits, or not-quite-ripened pumpkins, you can make them into pies that will taste like apples, supposedly. You add vinegar or lemon and sugar to the peeled, thinly sliced pieces, and put cinnamon in it. Nutmeg might be nice, too. Pretend they ARE apple slices when spicing. My neighbor, who can make pies almost as good as my Gramma's were (gosh, that was 45 years ago!), always puts some tapioca pearls in the bottom to absorb juices and keep the filling from being runny, maybe a tablespoon of it. I copy her, but I get cheap tapioca at the Amish bulk store, north of us.


----------



## IowaLez

Stan called a while ago to check on me, and to tell me about show preps going on in Vinton.

If any of you are within striking distance of Waterloo, you really should go see the show tomorrow night. I sent a text to Stan a while ago asking him to come get me so i can see the Trainwreck tomorrow night. here's the write up about it.

*Boomtown to recreate historic Iowa State Fair train wreck display*

By Boomtown Sponsor Veridian Credit Union Â· 2:41pm July 29th, 2013







Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email 


Eastern Iowans who missed the Iowa State Fair this year will have a second chance to see a piece of the fairâs history recreated at Boomtown in Vinton, Iowa on Saturday, August 24. The festivalâs main event will include a Pyrotechnic Trainwreck, an explosive reenactment of the head-on locomotive collisions made famous by âHead-On Joeâ Connolly at Iowa State Fairs in the late 1890s and early 1900s.


âItâs an impressive display that comes with a little Iowa history lesson,â said Charles Yedlik, Iowa Pyrotechnic Association President. âHead-On Joeâs locomotive collisions were reportedly a financial salvation, bringing tens of thousands to the fair at a time when it was struggling. This year, the Pyrotechnic Trainwreck will draw thousands to Vinton as part of a firework display thatâs said to rival the show at Walt Disney World.â


Festivities start Friday, August 23, at the Benton County Fairgrounds with food vendors, live entertainment and a fireworks preview show. Saturday kicks off at 10:00 a.m. with Boomfest in Vintonâs downtown, including kidsâ activities, vendors and more. The Benton County Fairgrounds re-open Saturday at 4:00 for more live entertainment, demonstrations and the main event at 9:30. Picnic-style seating is available for free throughout the fairgrounds. Grandstand seating is limited and $5 per person. Front-row âBoom Boxâ seats are $10. Details, including a complete schedule of events, are available at www.vintonboomtown.com.


Organized by the Iowa Pyrotechnics Association (IPA) and Vinton Unlimited, Boomtown is Iowaâs largest annual firework festival. The event started in 2007 as part of the IPAâs annual meeting and has grown to become the stateâs most renowned firework display.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thanks, Lez for all the info! And the show sounds really exciting! I love all the summer historical reinactments throughout the Midwest- the Laura Ingalls Wilder plays they put on out in Walnut Grove, etc. 

We should all take a little more time to enjoy these wonderful experiences.


----------



## IowaLez

WIHH,

This is going to sound so stupid and lame, but.....

Burr Oak, Iowa, has the old hotel, the only existing childhood home of Laura Ingalls Wilder, in it. She did not include the location in her books, and it was the place that her infant brother was born and died, if I remember correctly from biographies.

It is a tiny hamlet, just a few miles over the the Iowa/MN border, north of Decorah, on Hwy 52. We drive by it every time we go up to Rochester or my Mom's. I mean, it's about 50 minutes away from my home! It's only open during the Summer, and we've been here since July 08, and* still haven't been there to see it,* even though Laura was the most influential person in my life- even my Mom will tell you that! 

And just for a giggle, right at the MN/Iowa border on Hwy 52 north of Burr Oak, there is another hamlet. Named "Prosper", MN. It is decidedly NOT prosperous looking at all, with backyards full of rusting stuff and falling-down buildings, boarded up homes, and old cars parked to rust, and so forth, with some inhabited homes, too, it's just one single street about a half mile long beside the hwy. I wonder who thought up the name, tho?. There is a tall stone monument at the state line on the cross road right there, State Line Road (how original) kinda cool, we went to look at it one time.

And just a bit farther north into MN is another town, Fountain, MN, that is the "Sinkhole Capitol of the World", the town slogan sign says. They have the sinkholes fenced off, but they have lots of them right there.


----------



## frazzlehead

Popping in briefly to say I taught the natural dye workshop today - we had sunny beautiful weather, fourteen students (the max!) and a fabulous time.

We made pretty string and beautiful silk scarves and learned about local plants and it was GREAT!

Pictures and more here.


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Yay! Hercsmama saves the day!


I guess not. I'm, still looking. I've had a subscription for 4 years, and I keep all my back issues. But I just can't seem to find them. Sven I'm sorry.
If it does turn up I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka imay have it. I'll check when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

hercsmama said:


> I guess not. I'm, still looking. I've had a subscription for 4 years, and I keep all my back issues. But I just can't seem to find them. Sven I'm sorry.
> If it does turn up I'll be sure to let you know.


It's okay.  Thanks for looking for me!

I went to the State Fair Saturday. I got first in Ethnic Costume Sewing for my Swedish folk costume, but that was the only category I placed in. My socks, sweater, and two skeins of yarn didn't even place. I'm not surprised by the yarn and sweater not placing, but I am a bit surprised by the socks! Oh well...

Philip was really unhappy the socks didn't place. I was a little unhappy too, given the first place socks in the same category were really plain, with alternating stripes of knit and purl rows, knit with regular sock yarn. But how do you pick with a hundred pairs of socks?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

There ya go casting your "pearls before swine"...thats what I got to say about that judging! Pittttooooeeeyyyy! Then again, those things are oftentimes a real "crapshoot" - (can I say that here?) :teehee:

Something I learned a long time ago in the dog show world - know your judges and their taste and their judging criterion - or don't waste your money on an entry fee. 

SvenskaFlicka - PLEASE enter your things at North Country Fiber Fair where they have REAL specialized knowledgeable fiber judges to do the judging and not a "no body". (Sadly, even then, mistakes can happen and a deserving entry can get misfiled or entered in the wrong class, etc. )

Thats crazy. Those socks were AMAZING! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Congrats on your Swedish costume! :bow:


----------



## Taylor R.

Well, I somehow managed to get pneumonia, so I've been doing a whole lot of sitting and doing nothing the last few days. I'm feeling like I may be able to manage a little fiber time today finally. Thank goodness my husband happened to have already taken vacation this week or I'd have been in trouble. I wish he didn't have to spend his vacation taking care of the stuff I can't, but at least there's someone to do it!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

That's not lame at all, *Lez.* I think it's really cool that you can identify Laura Ingalls as having influenced your life so profoundly. I wonder what "pioneers" our grandchildren will be able to say that about? :shocked: 

feel better soon, *Taylor R* - mercy - I have never had pneumonia (knock on wood) - so take it easy and take care of yourself! Lots of fluids and rest - wait - thats for the flu!  Do what the doctor tells ya!

I was SUPPOSED to have today off as a comp day for overtime/an extra day I had to work last week - and guess what? I got called in to work it! :sob:

I was REALLY looking forward to staying home today in my nice cool basement and doing some fiber stash reorganizing/assessing and downloading some tunes to my Ipod - you know, important stuff like that. But its not to be - well, I get HALF the day off anyway. :shrug:

Before I got called in, I managed to get a pair of slippers bound off for my sweetheart - alright, lets be honest, they were supposed to be for me - but they fit him, so....:shocked:

Pictures later!


----------



## PKBoo

Hi everyone! It's been so long since I've even logged on here. Just had to check in to tell you the good news!

DH had a biopsy today, and the surgeon does NOT think it's lymphoma :bouncy: The pathology results won't be back until Friday at the earliest (can't come soon enough!)

He thinks it's something called sarcoidosis, which is when the lymph nodes go into overdrive, and form granulomas. 

We've been working like crazy to get some things done in case he did have lymphoma and needed chemo. So we can kick back a little now thankfully :nanner:

Will try to catch up with everyone over the next few days, and share some of the fiber stuff I've been working on. Lots of knitting time in the hospital and doctor's appointment!


----------



## Forerunner

Wind in Her Hair said:


> There ya go casting your "pearls before swine"...thats what I got to say about that judging!


That would be my assessment.

If Svenskaflicka can't win 1st place at some old fair.....the jury is bad rigged. :nono:


----------



## Marchwind

Fantastic news PKBoo!! I hope the pathologist feels the same way. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## phbailey

Good morning ladies, don't know if you might remember me. I just looked it up and I haven't posted in here since December. Life got really busy and I just didn't have the same amount of computer time. But, wanted to pop in to say "hi". I forgot how much I enjoy reading here! Last time I was here, there was a lovely lady who was just starting with her cancer treatments.... I was curious as to how she's doing?

How is everyone else? I seem to have dropped off with my knitting. I have a pair of socks that need toes done, a hat to be seamed up and buttons added... and that's about it. That is unheard of for me - I usually have about ten things on the go all at once. I think it is the summer heat - once cool weather rolls around I am much more excited to knit.


----------



## MDKatie

PKBoo, that's awesome!!!! "Like" x 1,000!!!!! :clap::happy:


----------



## Pearl B

Im not sure Im setting my spinning wheels up right, & there is no place to take them around here to check & make sure. So I went ahead and got the Heavenly Handspinning E-spinner. :sing:









Im really looking forward to getting it. It came with 3 bobbins so I went ahead & got 1 more to make 4. Cant beat the price me thinks at $275. Its the ultimate in portability :hysterical:Should be here by next Tuesday.

Last thing is a drum carder & I really am set equipment wise for a good long time.

I admit if I had more money I could get quite the collection of wheels going. Theres a beautiful one for sale on Ravelry I would like to add to the collection, sigh, its outta my price/need range.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/2675943/1-25#9


----------



## Miz Mary

YAY PKBOO !!!!!!!!! Such good news !!!


----------



## dhodge

Hey Pearl,
Just thought I 'd mention a few places you might check for a jumbo spinning fly assembly, I found mine on facebook there is a plethera of spinning groups on facebook. There are a lot of groups that just have equipment and tools advertized. Also on ravelry, I saw one listed for $80.00 not too long ago, I almost bought it for a spare, but I was fiinancially embarrassed. (overdraft) lol ,had to dip into my hubs account! I got mine for $125.00 and I had the treadle that I bought at a garage sale for $25.00. So for $150. total not bad, as I have seen them range in price up to $500.
I love your heavenly spinner, I bought one of their wheels, and I could not make it work, I even took it to a yarn shop where they have experienced spinners who had no luck. I purchased a sewing machine motor and pedal on ebay and my hubs attached it. Love it but it will only go in one direction so he will mount another motor going the opposite direction so I can ply. Where there is a "wheel" there is a way!!
:hysterical:


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Dhodge!

Did you get that brother drum carder? Im really thinking of getting one. Right now its still a toss up between that & the Fancy Kitty.


----------



## Geoprincess55

Rejoicing with you, PKBoo!:sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Fantastic news, PK!!!

phbaily, of course we do! Welcome back!


----------



## avians

I was recently given a great wheel by a friend. I promised to love her and use her once I got her going again. I am in dire need of a MOA. I need Minor's head, uprights (they're broken) and a spindle which is the entire Mother Of All, am I right? Anyone out there have a head I can purchase or know where I may be able to get one reasonably priced? I have been searching all over the internet and can't seem to find one. Hope the pictures show up
Thank you in advance for your help. I have posted this in another thread as well. Not quite sure if that was the right thing to do
Belinda
View attachment 14259


View attachment 14260


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

avians,
Frazzlehead might know of where to get the pieces for you. Does the wheel turn true or does it have a wobble? If it wobbles, you'll have trouble keeping the drive band on.


----------



## phbailey

Pearl B, I have never tried an electric wheel, but have always been curious. One lady I used to know loved hers as she said treadling and spinning were too much for her brain and with an electric wheel, she could just focus on her hands and get better results.

For a bit I was convinced that I needed a bulky spinning wheel - they look so fun. But, since I haven't even spun one bobbin full on my regular wheel in over a year, I should probably focus on what I already have. Finances are such that I won't be able to get much fiber right now anyway. But that is a lovely looking wheel!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh, phbailey, forgot to mention that woodpecker (aka dreamy) completed her treatments and was doing well. I haven't heard from her for a while, but then, I've been hit & miss on the forum myself this summer.


----------



## phbailey

MullersLane, thanks. That's good to know.

I keep getting sucked into spending too much time on the computer. 

But, it's cheaper than therapy... and more brain stimulating than tv, right?

Have a great day, Heather


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just stuck 17 pints of ground beef in the canners (8 more pints ready to go). This completes canning all but a few steaks from last year's steer. New steer going to freezer camp in a week.

While this batch spends its time in the canner, I'll be in the living room (only room with AC) doing a few more rounds of the Nanner sock & binding off.


----------



## Pearl B

PKBoo,
Congrats, Thats fantastic news!!

dhodge,
Thats to bad about your wheel.Maybe you can still contact her & explain the problem & see if she fixes it?!
I found a group for her on Ravelry & Etsy before I got the E-spinner.Shes seems like a good lady/nice family run business. Maybe she will make it right with your wheel?
I sometimes dont send things back when I should & try to fix it myself. 
This little e-spinner seems like a good product, if it doesnt work the way it should, back it goes!!



> Where there is a "wheel" there is a way!!


- I just love this!!

Avians, Hello & Welcome,








Maybe Frazzlehead will be able to help you find the parts you are looking for.

I love these 2 groups on Ravelry too,perhaps they can also be of some help.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/spinners-marketplace
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/used-tools--equipment-classifieds

phbailey,
Thank you! I have hopes this little e-spinner will be just the thing to fill a couple of needs. I can take my other wheels apart & paint them.
I can concentrate solely on my spinning, & a few other things.
All the reviews Ive seen say its great at plying & I like to do that.
Its highly portable too!Not a bad price for it either at $275.
Ive always wanted to try an e-spinner too.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

All my equipment is rounded out. I ordered a drum carder last night.








:rock: :grin: :drum:

I got a Brother with 90 on the swift and 72 on the licker. I got the one with a packer brush too. They were just the best price-wise. Quality wise they look as good as the others on the market, & easily upgradable. Ive been saving fibers. I have 3pds of locks & a couple of fleeces too. I just cant wait to get it & start making my own combos. Might be able to make roving for big & lofty yarns too. I think Im gonna have a blast with it.
That really does cover all my bases!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

PearlB ... don't say 'big & lofty yarns' too loudly where Forerunner can hear you ... he'll be at your doorstep waiting as you skein it off the wheel


----------



## Pearl B

I will soon be able to make my own version of Lambs Pride, & how thick it is.:sing: :rock:
I haven't forgotten the sweaters he makes, & look forward to being able to make my own. :wizard:


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please go there and post from now on. Here's the link to the new thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-arts/494537-fac-sept-2013-a.html#post6722579


----------

